# I STAND WITH ISRAEL..........DO YOU?



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................

Fitting now that deal is struck with Iran.........................

WHAT SAY YOU.....................DO YOU STAND WITH ISRAEL?????????????


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Apr 3, 2015)

I'll stand on it, as we put it back where it belongs, in the history books.  Does that count?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> I'll stand on it, as we put it back where it belongs, in the history books.  Does that count?


I already knew that about you.....................No surprise there.................

Your vote is counted.............as a NO..............thanks for answering the poll.................

WHAT SAY THE REST OF YOU?


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 3, 2015)

Hell, ya! After what Jews have been through, they, at the least, deserve a land mass the size of New Jersey that they can call home.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 3, 2015)

What are the Jews offering to sway my opinion?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Apr 3, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Hell, ya! After what Jews have been through, they, at the least, deserve a land mass the size of New Jersey that they can call home.


Next time, and there will be one, give them land that other aren't already living on...


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

Nope. Just America. Where ALL Americans should be standing with. Have you made plans to move to Israel yet?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> What are the Jews offering to sway my opinion?


Not Death to America.  Does that help you make up your mind moon?


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, ya! After what Jews have been through, they, at the least, deserve a land mass the size of New Jersey that they can call home.
> ...



Why are you so supportive of Palestinians when most of the Arab world could give two shits? You must need a cause or something.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/20/w...lacking-from-arab-nations-amid-offensive.html


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> What are the Jews offering to sway my opinion?


One "Attaboy" and a dried out seegar.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't see the h


eagle1462010 said:


> I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> 
> Fitting now that deal is struck with Iran.........................
> 
> WHAT SAY YOU.....................DO YOU STAND WITH ISRAEL?????????????



I don't see the Hollywood elite, media moguls and bankers lining up.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> 
> Fitting now that deal is struck with Iran.........................
> 
> WHAT SAY YOU.....................DO YOU STAND WITH ISRAEL?????????????


Are you...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...


What's your stand, Georgie P? Sticking up with them Ham-asses?


----------



## guno (Apr 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> 
> Fitting now that deal is struck with Iran.........................
> 
> WHAT SAY YOU.....................DO YOU STAND WITH ISRAEL?????????????




Doesn't matter who you goyim stand for, only Jews matter on Israel


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 3, 2015)

If Israel opposes our foreign policy, the obvious answer is no.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

guno said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...


That is a matter of opinion...................

And me and you and all the other Israel bashers WILL NEVER AGREE!!!!!!!!

That's the deal..............There is nothing you can say that will ever change that for me.......


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2015)

guno said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...


Who told you that lie, Felix?


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2015)

One way Cheap Flights to Israel: Enter your dates once and have TripAdvisor search multiple sites to find the best prices on Israel flights.
Cheap Flights to Israel


----------



## Porker (Apr 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> I'll stand on it, as we put it back where it belongs, in the history books.  Does that count?


Why not? You liberal fuckers have changed everything else in the "history books".


----------



## deltex1 (Apr 3, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> If Israel opposes our foreign policy, the obvious answer is no.


Obama is to foreign policy as Obama is to health care.  Not to be trusted nor believed.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 3, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> If Israel opposes our foreign policy, the obvious answer is no.


Israel does not oppose US foreign policy... merely Obumble's... which is a different animal.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 3, 2015)

guno said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...


Goy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
"In English, the use of the word _goy_ can be controversial. It is sometimes used pejoratively to refer to a non-Jew, but in general the term is perceived as no more insulting that the term gentile."
Goy - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster DictionaryCached
Definition of GOY sometimes disparaging: gentile
You see Eagle what you get when you are Trying to be "nice?"


----------



## deltex1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe the Jews in the US are finally waking up...


Cracks Appear in Democratic-Jewish Alliance Over Iran Deal Netanyahu - WSJ


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 3, 2015)

guno said:


> Doesn't matter who you goyim stand for, only Jews matter on Israel


Guano, then let Jews make a nuclear deal with Iran and leave the goyim out of it and reject the billions of dollars of our tax money pumped into Israel.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > If Israel opposes our foreign policy, the obvious answer is no.
> ...


That's because for the first time since Kennedy our foreign policy is Pro American and not Pro Israel.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 3, 2015)

OP- Yes, of course,DUH, hater dupes, but also for diplomacy and peacemaking, instead of stupid, murderous confrontation, like a-hole RW morons like Netanyahoo, greedy idiot war mongering Pubs and red neck hater dupes, Iranian RW fundie shyttes, etc etc...


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 3, 2015)

Odium said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Trouble is that our policy has *ALWAYS* been pro-American first, and pro-Israeli second... our long-term friendship and alliance with Israel is mutually beneficial.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 3, 2015)

As a US citizen...I stand with the US.


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> 
> Fitting now that deal is struck with Iran.........................
> 
> WHAT SAY YOU.....................DO YOU STAND WITH ISRAEL?????????????







*NUFF SAID?*


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Bullshit. Its ALWAYS been a foreign policy influenced by politicians backed by AIPAC and Israel its self to further Israeli interests in the ME at the US's expense. Iraq x 2, Paid off Saudi Arabia,put puppet dictators in power across the region who either were to weak to dumb or paid off by the US to leave Israeli interests in the ME alone. Anyone who was deemed a threat by the CIA,MOSSAD or Israel its self was either taken out or invaded.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...


Its showing that you don't pledge allegiance to the US but to a foreign country and if I was running the justice department or FBI you would be dragged kicking and screaming from bed thrown in a jail cell and charged with treason.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 3, 2015)

As an American patriot, first and foremost, I stand with the United States. 

Its Israel who needs to stand with us. 

And so do the Republicans.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Odium said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Just parachute them into Iran with I sign saying: I am jew and came to negotiate.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

Odium said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


If that day ever comes...............................................NUFF SAID.....................

I STAND WITH ISRAEL...................AND DARK FURY AGAINST YOU.............................and your ilk...............

There is no in between...........there is no middle ground...................Either for or against...............I'm for them and you are against..............

We OPPOSE EACH OTHER THEN............SO BE IT.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> As an American patriot, first and foremost, I stand with the United States.
> 
> Its Israel who needs to stand with us.
> 
> And so do the Republicans.


Hey Muddly, what's the turnaround? What about the goyim, you need them after all?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> As an American patriot, first and foremost, I stand with the United States.
> 
> Its Israel who needs to stand with us.
> 
> And so do the Republicans.



And who gave you the Golden Globe Award for being the only Americans who Stand with their own country and not Israel.................................

Why should we support you when you ram your ideals down our throats and tell us to get on the back of the bus.............

We speak our mind and if you don't like it so be it.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


LOL....I prefer Palestinian territory they are the ones that Israel has slaughtered and raped over the years.


eagle1462010 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


2 points
1. You do realize your pic says SELF preservation right? Are you a Jew? If not they aren't talking about you..they are talking about other jews
2. if you are so gung ho about Israel why don't you move to Israel and help them? Sure they could use a few more hands murdering innocent kids and running over peace activists.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

Odium said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You do realize your attempt to flame this thread is useless...............

Because you've made your point and I've made mine................There is NO NEGOTIATION with our positions................NONE...................

That's the deal.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




That sounds a bit insane...just saying.


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


EOM!!!!!


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Eh one was an observation you obviously missed and other one was a question..so care to answer?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 3, 2015)

Odium said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Hyperbole much?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

Odium said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


No I don't...............


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Not a surprise..blind loyalty is what Israel depends on. Good little sheep.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Can you prove that wrong?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 3, 2015)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You are asking me to prove a negative.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know if this is fishing or what, but hell YES I stand with Israel!


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Sigh....don't have the energy to prove you wrong..its been a long few days.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> 
> Fitting now that deal is struck with Iran.........................
> 
> WHAT SAY YOU.....................DO YOU STAND WITH ISRAEL?????????????


The Bible says that God will bless those who bless Israel, and curse those who curse Israel. If America abandons Israel, our fate is sealed.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I don't know if this is fishing or what, but hell YES I stand with Israel!


Thank you Mary....................

What prompted me to do this thread..............Was a thread called a World without Israel......................

and I wanted a poll to see who would say yes and who would say no to see where people stand on our ally Israel.............

Thanks again........................


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...


Our fate is already sealed, look around Capitol Hill.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 3, 2015)

Does Israel stand with us?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 3, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



God loves a good joke


----------



## MaryL (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry to sound so nasty, eagle. People are  so twisted and mean here, it's become  part of my nature to expect the worst.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...


Lol...you people crack me up.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 3, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Does Israel stand with us?






Nobody ever asks (or demands) that.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 3, 2015)

Odium said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Your derision is noted, and dismissed as irrelevant.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 3, 2015)

I never stand 100% with any country just because.

It depends on the situation.

Would you stand for a country if it supported evil simply because it was demanded of you?


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Odium said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Did you see anybody cursing Israel? Opinions, facts and observations are cursing?


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


You blind sheepish loyalty is noted and laughed at.  Oh and only thing that will HOPEFULLY be irrelevant soon will be the state of Israel. Just another racist apartheid state as a foot note of history


----------



## Jackson (Apr 3, 2015)

I stand with Israel.  We need a real ally in the Middle East and Israel can be depended upon.  More than he can depend on us!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I never stand 100% with any country just because.
> 
> It depends on the situation.
> 
> Would you stand for a country if it supported evil simply because it was demanded of you?


I see the history of this................I see the Middle East still in flames............I see us making deals with a country that has assisted in sending our troops home in boxes........I see that they shouldn't be allowed to get Nukes..............and believe they will never honor the agreement..............

And so it goes.................I see Israel fighting for it's own survival since day one............I see no end to the conflict..............and I see a possible expansion of enemies capabilities................

I see all this as a dangerous situation................So I support the True Ally in the region...........Israel............

I support the current leadership in Egypt who have stamped out the Muslim Brotherhood.........have destroyed the tunnels supplying weapons to Hamas............and direct action against ISIS after they killed Coptic Christians....................and I see the world turning more against Israel...........which concerns me.............

History will be the judge on this............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

Odium said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Noted.................


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2015)

Jackson said:


> I stand with Israel.  We need a real ally in the Middle East and Israel can be depended upon.  More than he can depend on us!


Besides being a loyal ally, Israel is the watchdog in the mid-East and they have our back. We should have their back too and Obama isn't going to be allowed to screw it up.


----------



## Jackson (Apr 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Israel.  We need a real ally in the Middle East and Israel can be depended upon.  More than he can depend on us!
> ...


Obama is wicked.  He doesn't have Israel's back at all. He is going to screw it up.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> What's your stand, Georgie P? Sticking up with them Ham-asses?


I'm thinking Likud is swirling the same drain as Jim Crow?


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 3, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


He wants the UN to split it up and give part of it to the Palestinians.


----------



## Jackson (Apr 3, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Right.  That's quite an ally he has in Obama.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Besides being a loyal ally, Israel is the watchdog in the mid-East and they have our back. We should have their back too and Obama isn't going to be allowed to screw it up


Not to worry, Hossie!


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 3, 2015)

Odium said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



says the anti-Semitic  racist.....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > What's your stand, Georgie P? Sticking up with them Ham-asses?
> ...



Not possible, Jim Crow and the other Democrats have clogged the drain...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

*The racist Likud Charter:*
"Since virtually every comment on Hamas in American media includes the assertion that the group’s Charter rejects Israel’s right to exist, it’s worth noting the following from the Likud Platform of 1999: 

a. “The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel.” 

b. “Jerusalem is the eternal, united capital of the State of Israel and only of Israel. 
The government will flatly reject Palestinian proposals to divide Jerusalem” 

The Hateful Likud Charter Calls for Destruction of Any Palestinian State - Democratic Underground

*There are currently equal numbers of Jews and Arabs living west of the Jordan river. Likud wants all the land for Jews. 

Pick a side.*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *The racist Likud Charter:*
> "Since virtually every comment on Hamas in American media includes the assertion that the group’s Charter rejects Israel’s right to exist, it’s worth noting the following from the Likud Platform of 1999:
> 
> a. “The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel.”
> ...


I already have.................

Your side has had 3 opportunities to become the State is keeps bitching about................and all 3 times your side has rejected the negotiated Palestinian State.................One of which, Israel was going to evict it's own people for territory for a possible Peace accord.....................

We've been down that road again...............and again you will spout the standard lies.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 3, 2015)

Israel is our friend.  Leave it to Obama to turn his back on them.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> 
> Fitting now that deal is struck with Iran.........................
> 
> WHAT SAY YOU.....................DO YOU STAND WITH ISRAEL?????????????



To the point it wants to do something stupid or ill-advised.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Jackson said:


> I stand with Israel.  We need a real ally in the Middle East and Israel can be depended upon.  More than he can depend on us!


care to elaborate ?


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Israel.  We need a real ally in the Middle East and Israel can be depended upon.  More than he can depend on us!
> ...


So what exactly has this self interested watch dog saved us from ?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 4, 2015)

Jackson said:


> I stand with Israel.  We need a real ally in the Middle East and Israel can be depended upon.  More than he can depend on us!



Israel isn't a person. You are a joke. Your hatred of your president makes you what you are.


----------



## Toro (Apr 4, 2015)

I stand with Israel.

I just don't think Tel Aviv should be dictating our foreign policy, as the neocons seem to think so.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 4, 2015)

Toro said:


> I stand with Israel.
> 
> I just don't think Tel Aviv should be dictating our foreign policy, as the neocons seem to think so.



Thanks to ODS, and the brilliant political minds in the GOP, supporting Israel has taken on the image of being a partisan issue. It isn't. Assholes.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> 
> Fitting now that deal is struck with Iran.........................
> 
> WHAT SAY YOU.....................DO YOU STAND WITH ISRAEL?????????????


Just like with the unity government, this deal has nothing to do with Israel.

What Israel needs to do, is mind its own fucking business!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > As an American patriot, first and foremost, I stand with the United States.
> ...





I didn't say that I _'stand with my own country and not Israel'_.

I didn't say or even hint at the rest of this garbled post.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 4, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Israel.
> ...




Why aren't the Republicans standing with the US?

Why did they promise Iran they could build their nukes?

Why did they purposely sabotage their own country?

And why are so many RW's eager to do the same?


----------



## Care4all (Apr 4, 2015)

As an American, I stand with MY COUNTRY FIRST AND FOREMOST.... then other allies.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 4, 2015)

Odium said:


> ...Bullshit. Its ALWAYS been a foreign policy influenced by politicians backed by AIPAC and Israel its self to further Israeli interests in the ME at the US's expense...


Bullshit, right back at'cha.



> ...Iraq x 2...


Neither Iraq War was fought primarily to advance the interests of Israel.

The first was fought to take back the Kuwaitii oil fields from Saddam and remove his ability to interdict oil shipments in future.

The second was fought for a half-dozen wrong (and even lying) reasons - Saddam getting uppity again, refusing WMD inspections, violating no-fly zones, shooting at Coalition aircraft, finishing Daddy's war, avenging Saddam's assassination attempt on Daddy, hell, even Saddam's support of Palestinian terrorists (suicide bomber family subsidies), possession of yellow-cake uranium, the enriching of war-contractor friends, preemptive striking at a former and potential future threat, and on and on and on... a lot of it bogus, some of it mistaken, some of it very real... all-in all, an apparent trumped-up casus belli. But in no way primarily undertaken on behalf of Israel or in accordance with Israeli lobbying.

Bullshit, again.

Your KKK-Skinhead Kool-Aid is impairing your judgment.



> ...Paid off Saudi Arabia,put puppet dictators in power across the region who either were to weak to dumb or paid off by the US to leave Israeli interests in the ME alone. Anyone who was deemed a threat by the CIA,MOSSAD or Israel its self was either taken out or invaded.


Horseshit.

We have, indeed, spent a few billion over time, serving-up military aid to the likes of Egypt and Saudi Arabia, with an eye towards (1) getting them to ease-off of Israel and (2) keep the peace in the region and (3) strengthen them as allies against a time of need and (4) not act against American interests and (5) protect our own oil and other interests in the region and (6) prevent them from drifting (back) into the Russian-Chinese sphere of influence and alliance. But we did it for many reasons, mostly our own, rather than Israel's, and to the extent that we *did* undertake some of that with Israel in mind, well, we were going to do it anyway, so, it's a bonus, if it also helps a good friend and ally along the way. MEH.

A lot of the other Flying Shit now seen in the region is attributable to a largely failed Arab Spring, as well as our badly-timed and badly-executed form of withdrawal from Iraq, leaving behind, in both cases, a vacuum of political power and popular hopes and dreams, into which flowed the first semi-appealing 'thing' (_the ISIS-ISIL-IS-Brotherhood critter_) to coalesce or leak-into or spill over into that vacuum.

The Real World is a wee bit more complex than your _Jews-Control-America_ happy horseshit philosophy allows room for, Horatio.

Why don't you grow-the-phukk up?


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 4, 2015)

Care4all said:


> As an American, I stand with MY COUNTRY FIRST AND FOREMOST.... then other allies.


Absolutely.

Well said.

America *first*.

And *only* then, *secondly*, our friends and allies.

Including Israel.

Virtually all of the Americans posting here might differ - bitterly - over what constitutes the 'best interests of America'.

But it's a good bet that virtually all will get behind you in supporting that statement or sentiment.

And, it serves as a good 'cooling off' sentiment when the fur starts flying around here, between Americans holding different views about our involvement with Israel.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 4, 2015)

Care4all said:


> As an American, I stand with MY COUNTRY FIRST AND FOREMOST.... then other allies.



Exactly what I posted.

And our allies should stand with us. As should our own Republican party.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, of course I do.

I stand with the liberal society expressing its self-determination on a tiny piece of land surrounded by a vast expanse of barbaric, illiberal primitives rather than siding with the primitives. 

 I am neither a right wing Nazi, a left wing Nazi nor a psychotic conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 4, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> ...Why aren't the Republicans standing with the US?...


But they *ARE* standing with the US.

Against a President who appears to be acting in a weak and naive manner, in dealing with a barbaric Iranian theocracy, against the interests of the United States.

They *ARE* standing with the US.

There are merely standing AGAINST its present Lame-Duck executive, who has lost the trust of much of Congress, and much of the American People, and who has repeatedly demonstrated that he now needs to be kept on a short Congressional Leash, to minimize the damage he does between now and January 20, 2017.

The *President* is not the US.

*You and *I are the US.

The Pubs are doing a great job of manifesting as _Standing With the People and the Republic_, rather than its present autocrat, who rules by Imperial Decree.

Standing against the President is *not* ipso facto the same thing as standing against the Nation.

It's simply that it has been so long since there has been such division between the President and the Congress and the People, that this old state of affairs seems new again - we've forgotten that Congress was designed to act as a Braking Mechanism on a runaway or misguided Executive, which is exactly what we see unfolding in the present day.

The Constitution is working exactly as the Founding Fathers intended in this context, and the Universe is unfolding as it should. All is well, in that regard.



> ...Why did they promise Iran they could build their nukes?...


The Republicans did not promise Iran that they could build nuclear weapons.

They merely told the Iranians that Congress would not honor any Bad Deal made by this current and un-trusted President.

Putting them on notice that they would face a much harsher scrutiny and/or bargaining and/or sanctions and/or worse, once we get past January 20, 2017.



> ...Why did they purposely sabotage their own country?...


They did not.

They acted within their Constitutional Mandate, to prevent a misguided and un-trusted President from sabotaging his own country's interests.



> ...And why are so many RW's eager to do the same?


Indeed.

A great many Americans on the Right and in the Center, are eager to prevent a misguided and un-trusted President, from sabotaging his own country's interests.

Although, unlike you few remaining Orgasmic ObamaBots, who accuse your Opponents of 'purposely sabotaging', your Opponents, upon reflection, will, for the most part, not attribute 'purposeful sabotage' to you-and-yours, but rainbows and unicorns and naivete and foolhardy self-delusion as the basis and motivation for your own pathetic outcomes.

Hope that helps to clear things up a bit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 4, 2015)

Coyote said:


> As a US citizen...I stand with the US.




You can posture all you want, but your posting history at various boards indicates beyond a shadow of a doubt  that your sympathies lie with the Islamists who are hell bent on destroying it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...


Tell that to Hamas and Hezballah who use Iranian weapons to attack Israel all the time.  Who have been in an undeclared War with Iran for many Decades.

This is their back yard, and they are fighting those equipped and trained by Iran.  A country that has vowed to destroy them. 

So a Nuclear Iran is Israel's business......and the only reason they haven't hit these sites is we are in the way.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yes, of course I do.
> 
> I stand with the liberal society expressing its self-determination on a tiny piece of land surrounded by a *vast expanse of barbaric, illiberal primitives rather than siding with the primitives. *
> 
> I am neither a right wing Nazi, a left wing Nazi nor a psychotic conspiracy theorist.


So you are a centrist Nazi ?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> So you are a centrist Nazi ?




I am not the one siding with the culture that revolves around the subjugation of women, the persecution of gay people, the desire for genocide of Jews and the implementation of a rigid totalitarian state antithetical to every humanist value imaginable.

I leave that to profoundly stupid psychopaths among us.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, of course I do.
> ...


The only Nazis around here are supporters of Hamas and Fatah and Hezbollah.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 4, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


All you got their cupcake? Nothing to refute my facts because you can't.


S.J. said:


> Israel is our friend.  Leave it to Obama to turn his back on them.


One hell of a friend...spies on us,5 mossad agents detained on 9/11 for cheering and videotaping the attacks,attacked the USS liberty in 1967....one hell of a spy! By those standards we should be friends with North Korea or China!


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> our side has had 3 opportunities to become the State is keeps bitching about................and all 3 times your side has rejected the negotiated Palestinian State.


What right do Jews have to "negotiate" a Palestinian state? My side called for self-determination for all Semites living in 1948 Palestine. That meant an election with all eligible voters casting their ballots. My side is agreeable to the same conditions today. Your side has said since long before 1948 Jews will not accept a minority of non-Jews exceeding 20% of the total population living between the river and the sea. You are NOT that special.

You're RACISTS, and your racist state will disappear.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 4, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > So you are a centrist Nazi ?
> ...


You did see the UN report on women's rights did you not? Israel was the worst offender.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > I'll stand on it, as we put it back where it belongs, in the history books.  Does that count?
> ...



I say only simple minds ask simple questions.  Yes, means screw the Palestinians, No, means screw the Israels.  

I believe both deserve peace and a land to call their own.  Of course the extremists in both camps want it all, and they will continue to kill each other's kids, as they have for over 65 years.  

Is it freedom fighters v. freedom fighters; or, terrorists v. terrorists, or is one side the former, and the others the latter?  A much more complicated series of questions, and one only a partisan will answer.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tell that to Hamas and Hezballah who use Iranian weapons to attack Israel all the time.


There's nothing wrong with Iran sending them weapons to defend themselves from Israeli aggression.




eagle1462010 said:


> Who have been in an undeclared War with Iran for many Decades.


You're full of shit!




eagle1462010 said:


> This is their back yard, and they are fighting those equipped and trained by Iran.  A country that has vowed to destroy them.


That statement has been completely debunked many times over, yet you still insist on re-telling that bullshit lie.




eagle1462010 said:


> So a Nuclear Iran is Israel's business......and the only reason they haven't hit these sites is we are in the way.


Again, you're full of shit!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Well said.
> 
> ...


You'd sell out this country in a heartbeat, if Netanfuckyou asked you to.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely.
> ...


Didn't I tell you months ago, to stick to the Kiddie Table, and to stop bothering the grownups?

Pissant.

Now, stop trying to dry-hump my pants-cuff, little doggie,and let the grownups go about the business of talking about grownup stuff, in connection with America and Israel.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


that's how gown ups talk ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> that's how gown ups talk ?


He talks like a 15 year old.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Indeed... that's how grown-ups talk when dealing with unruly and rude man-child -types with a long-standing reputation for obscenity and viciousness and unprovoked ad hominem attacks and chronic and extreme disrespectful treatment of their peers and colleagues. Any other questions? Next contestant, please.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


As you type those lying questions are you sniffing glue or Obama's crotch?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > our side has had 3 opportunities to become the State is keeps bitching about................and all 3 times your side has rejected the negotiated Palestinian State.
> ...


George, after 67 years don't you think the Palefakians have had enough time to "Git 'er done" and stop the incessant whining and dodging reality?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Saying you "stand with Israel" is RW code for "I hate our president and this country".


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


A repeat of 9/11 and countless other disasters.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Half correct. I am and have been a soldier for this country and don't try to denigrate that fact.Now, about the current President.............you win a seegar.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 4, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Boy are you gullible. You believe anything that the left says.
Our Nation has been standing with Israel since1948 and it has continued with both sides.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Apr 4, 2015)

guno said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...




Leaves you out fake Jew...You stand with the leftist Jew haters anyway


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell that to Hamas and Hezballah who use Iranian weapons to attack Israel all the time.
> ...


When the time is right, bunker busters will fall like raindrops. You'll hear about it on Fox News.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't stand with Israel because they killed Jesus. I don't stand with Islam either, because Radical Islam is the enemy of all mankind.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > As an American patriot, first and foremost, I stand with the United States.
> ...


He doesn't stand with America he stands with Obama who works to weaken this country globally


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 4, 2015)

[QUOTE="eots, post: 11120348, member: 3851
[/QUOTE]


You have a chemical imbalance in your brain involving serotonin and dopamine which is quite obviously not being treated.  You are also uneducated, lacking any real knowledge of the world. As a result of your psychosis, your abject ignorance, and your exposure to the internet, your resulting world view has been skewed by all the conspiracy sites designed to take advantage of the psychotic and the ignorant to the point you are little more than a useful idiot for those who have designed them.

It's pretty laughable how the mentally ill look for conspiracies everywhere but the ones actually influencing them.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

KissMy said:


> I don't stand with Israel because they killed Jesus. I don't stand with don't stand with Islam either, because Radical Islam is the enemy of all mankind.


Roman soldiers killed Jesus according to recorded history.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > our side has had 3 opportunities to become the State is keeps bitching about................and all 3 times your side has rejected the negotiated Palestinian State.
> ...


Noted as usual from you..............They offered the 1967 boundaries and refused...........and again you refuse to say a thing about Trans Jordan or present day Jordan which was in the original Mandate after WWI.  Palestine would have been a Nation in 1948 but your side chose WAR.............

In 1967 your side chose WAR.........and again................Sadat chose PEACE and was killed by the Arab League for it..................

Your a LIAR over the whole situation...............and your last quote is your racist state will disappear..........Which is the Stated GOAL of IRAN, the MUSLIM BROTHERHOOD, FATAH, HAMAS, HEZBALLAH, PLO...........and others.................

Your side doesn't want PEACE............it wants WAR.............and when BEATEN TIME AND TIME AGAIN.............you cry to the world to do something about a country you want to destroy because you can't win on the battlefield...............

Peace is there for the taking if your side would chose it.................You don't..........so there is WAR...............

I STAND WITH ISRAEL..............and not those WHO WANT TO EXTERMINATE ALL OF ISRAEL..........

That's the deal.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> [QUOTE="eots, post: 11120348, member: 3851




You have a chemical imbalance in your brain involving serotonin and dopamine which is quite obviously not being treated.  You are also uneducated, lacking any real knowledge of the world. As a result of your psychosis, your abject ignorance, and your exposure to the internet, your resulting world view has been skewed by all the conspiracy sites designed to take advantage of the psychotic and the ignorant to the point you are little more than a useful idiot for those who have designed them.

It'd pretty laughable how the mentally ill look for conspiracies everywhere but the ones actually influencing them.[/QUOTE]


*so all the reporters and FBI  and CIA agents in this News broadcast
are all mentally ill ?..well stop press you have a huge breaking story*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell that to Hamas and Hezballah who use Iranian weapons to attack Israel all the time.
> ...


Only if you ignore the words of all the groups I've quoted including Iran on their GOAL to DESTROY ISRAEL..........................

We need a backhoe to shovel the shit your side has been shoveling............it's getting deep.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> George, after 67 years don't you think the Palefakians have had enough time to "Git 'er done" and stop the incessant whining and dodging reality?


There are currently equal numbers of Jews and Arabs living between the River and the sea. Jews are afraid of living in a state in which more than 20% of the total population are non-Jews. When can we expect al-Nakba 2.0?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > George, after 67 years don't you think the Palefakians have had enough time to "Git 'er done" and stop the incessant whining and dodging reality?
> ...


Make a reservation. Israel is busy planning a bunker buster raid.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


He's probably already there.................If he's American............then he's a traitor....................

He stands for the extermination of Israel..............and can go to hell with all his Radical buddies.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 4, 2015)

KissMy said:


> I don't stand with Israel because they killed Jesus. I don't stand with Islam either, because Radical Islam is the enemy of all mankind.


The Jews didn't kill Jesus. Every man women and child on the planet killed Him, because we are all sinners. Or did you not know that it was His intention to die all along?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 4, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Saying you "stand with Israel" is RW code for "I hate our president and this country".




My, how times have changed. I can still remember it like it was yesterday when I watched an Arab terrorist killing the liberal presidential hopeful for following liberal ideology when it comes to supporting Jews against illiberal Arab aggressors.

 Now, we have come to the point when teenagers on the internet are telling us that it is actually hating Israel that is the requirement in order to be a right, proper, lockstep leftist.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Roman soldiers killed Jesus according to recorded history.




There, you go telling the truth again!

How dare you, Sir!!


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 4, 2015)

Odium said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...





Luddly Neddite said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > As an American, I stand with MY COUNTRY FIRST AND FOREMOST.... then other allies.
> ...



I love this country and agree with standing beside her, and yet we have made mistakes in the past that I absolutely  disagree with, and will never get behind.  Denying Blacks their civil rights is one instance, and arming terrorists who insist they be allowed to destroy a Nation of people is another. 
This country should have left the table the minute Iran said that their goal of wiping out a portion of humanity was non negotiable.  I'm embarrassed that this great country isn't incensed by that position, *regardless* of the intended target, and even more embarrassed that we are willing to help in that regard.  We should all be.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 4, 2015)

Odium said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Like we were caught spying on our ally Germany?  5 Jews cheered? Seriously?  Did you miss the reaction of the Muslim states we are now embracing, where  5 Muslims didn't cheer?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

I stand with Israel as God stands with Israel.  I do not stand with the Lucifereans and pagan idolators (Arab muslims & Catholics & all other false religion - forms of Baal worship) who are presently there but I know that God is going to drive out everything that doesn't belong there in the future - just as He is going to drive out everything that does not belong in America in the future.  That is what judgment does - it purges the land (that belongs to the LORD / was dedicated to the LORD) of all the wicked.  Amen.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > our side has had 3 opportunities to become the State is keeps bitching about................and all 3 times your side has rejected the negotiated Palestinian State.
> ...




 Only in the twisted mind of a subhuman would the desire of a small ethnicity that has experienced genocide to live free from such be considered "racist".

 It's a neat trick if you can pull it off, though. Characterize any Jew who doesn't want you to kill them as being "racist" for wanting to live and then use this supposed racism as your justification for killing them.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > our side has had 3 opportunities to become the State is keeps bitching about................and all 3 times your side has rejected the negotiated Palestinian State.
> ...



Learned commentary on a par with the above hyperbole...


----------



## Preacher (Apr 4, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


5 jews who "just happened" to be filming the attack BEFORE it happened....a bomb dog reacted to bomb material in the van they were driving etc etc etc....You are a hopeless case dunno why I am wasting my time Oh and I don't see you people slobbering over the US's relationship with Germany like you do with Israel. I also see you managed to completely ignore the attack on the Liberty.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 4, 2015)

Then by all means let's let the terrorists wipe them all out.......


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 4, 2015)

I stand with with juduism jewish people who live in Israel  who want to reform that corrupt government of theirs they have  and get rid of their evil mossad.

those kind of Israel people I DO stand with just as I stand with americans who want to get rid of our evil corrupt CIA and FBI and  this corrupt two party system in america  of demopublicans and reprocrats  which is in reality a ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the stupid american sheople think they have a choice in who gets elected.

for the fools here in america who think we elect these corrupt politicians and put them in office and who stand behind the atrocities  of the government of Israel they commit,you are a traiter to america and need to get the hell out of this country and move to Israel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 4, 2015)

Odium said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



yep another brainwashed sheep in america no doubt.someone who probably is clueless on how evil the mossad and the CIA are,the ones who were behind the attacks. 

I love how the fools who think the government of Israel is so innocent ignore those facts you mentioned about the dancing Israels on the roofs of new york and the attack on the liberty. the REAL terrorists are the mossad,the CIA,Bush,
.Clinton and many other politicians in washington who cover up their murderous actions .

hopeless case is an UNDERSTATEMENT.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 4, 2015)

Odium said:


> Nope. Just America. Where ALL Americans should be standing with. Have you made plans to move to Israel yet?



thats why america is such a mess with this corrupt one party system we have.the brainwashed american sheep think they put these criminals in washington running the country in office not getting it that we dont elect these people.

these criminals in washington wont fix america,they are just interested in serving the interests of Israel.

For all the fools on here who want to be worried about Israel instead of fixing the corruption in washington and in america,move the hell to Israel then.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Just America. Where ALL Americans should be standing with. Have you made plans to move to Israel yet?
> ...


Nice conspiracy theory. Where did you get it from?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Make a reservation. Israel is busy planning a bunker buster raid.


Does this mean you'll be investing in Gaza beachfront soon?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> He's probably already there.................If he's American............then he's a traitor....................
> 
> He stands for the extermination of Israel..............and can go to hell with all his Radical buddies.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> I stand with with juduism jewish people who live in Israel  who want to reform that corrupt government of theirs they have  and get rid of their evil mossad.
> 
> those kind of Israel people I DO stand with just as I stand with americans who want to get rid of our evil corrupt CIA and FBI and  this corrupt two party system in america  of demopublicans and reprocrats  which is in reality a ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the stupid american sheople think they have a choice in who gets elected.
> 
> for the fools here in america who think we elect these corrupt politicians and put them in office and who stand behind the atrocities  of the government of Israel they commit,you are a traiter to america and need to get the hell out of this country and move to Israel.




If you are to speak of stupid Americans, shouldn't you at least learn to write the English language at a level above that of a remedial 5th grader?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...







Shit clumps, Comrade.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for voting..............So far........it looks like 72.7% STAND WITH ISRAEL.

and..............................27.3% Don't....................

*BRAVO ZULU!*


----------



## toastman (Apr 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> I'll stand on it, as we put it back where it belongs, in the history books.  Does that count?



LOL internet tough guy.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Make a reservation. Israel is busy planning a bunker buster raid.
> ...


Not hardly. I have a beachfront on Hilton Head Island. No mortars to worry about. Just sand fleas.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Not having much luck with that _Divide-and-Conquer_ shit yer shovelin', are you, Achmed?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Not having much luck with that _Divide-and-Conquer_ shit yer shovelin', are you, Achmed?


*Better luck than you're having shovelin' ethnic cleansing, Benny:*
"In November 1947, just days after the United Nations General Assembly voted to partition Palestine and create a Jewish state that was to have a population of 520,000 Jews and 320,000 Arabs, the Zionist leader David Ben-Gurion, who would become Israel’s first prime minister, told a gathering of his party’s supporters, 'This fact must be viewed in all its clarity and sharpness. With such a composition, there cannot even be complete certainty that the government will be held by a Jewish majority. . . There can be no stable and strong Jewish state so long as it has a Jewish majority of only 60 percent.' 

"The solution, according to Ben-Gurion, was that 'it would be better to expel' the Arabs than allow them to remain, thus ensuring a homogenous Jewish state. (Quoted in The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947-1949, by Benny Morris, Cambridge University Press, 1987, p. 28.) Moreover, Ben-Gurion and other Zionist leaders accepted the UN partition only as a preliminary stage. 

"*They dreamed that eventually Israel would consist of all of historic Palestine from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea."*
Ethnic Cleansing Israel s apartheid policies against Palestinians.

*Too bad.
Right, Benny?*


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Not having much luck with that _Divide-and-Conquer_ shit yer shovelin', are you, Achmed?
> ...



Gallup Polls say you're failing with your Divide-and-Conquer tactics, Achmed...

While _your own_ propaganda maps prove the progress to date of the Reconquista....






Sux to be you, I'm sure...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bump.  Please vote!


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Gallup Polls say you're failing with your Divide-and-Conquer tactics, Achmed...


*Not so much among young Americans, Benny:*
"The new concern in the American-Jewish community is the number 25. According to a Gallup poll conducted in the midst of the Gaza war, 42 percent of all Americans supported Israel’s action. Among people aged 18 to 29, that number was 25 percent.

"This set off all the usual alarm bells here and in Israel. Israel has one great and powerful ally in the world — the United States of America. But that support ultimately depends on the will of the people. And the young people — they’re not so willing."

*Hasbara to the rescue?

Young Americans and Israel a disconnect Rob Eshman Jewish Journal*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> While _your own_ propaganda maps prove the progress to date of the Reconquista....


*So you support ethnic cleansing, Benny?*
" What is undeniable and not in dispute by any credible historian, journalist, or scholar is that the Israeli government destroyed hundreds of Palestinian villages and seized land that had belonged to Palestinians without compensating them. It then refused the refugees the right to return to their homes even after hostilities ended, and applied this dictum even to internally displaced refugees."
*Would you feel the same way if thousands of Jews had been separated from their homes, businesses, and bank accounts?
Ethnic Cleansing Israel s apartheid policies against Palestinians.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> 
> Fitting now that deal is struck with Iran.........................
> 
> WHAT SAY YOU.....................DO YOU STAND WITH ISRAEL?????????????


I do, Eagle.  Seeing as 74.3% of this board stands with Israel I think it is time that Israel gets the same privilege that Iran and Iraq and other sovereign nations enjoy on USMB.  Namely their own Forum.   *The Israel Forum.   *I'd say it is past due!  There is historical evidence that those who work *against *Israel - namely the United States in past negotiations have suffered repeatedly for it and I would hate to see USMB miss out on the blessings of God and incur His wrath instead.  Stranger things have happened.  To not put up an Israel forum is like saying - we don't acknowledge Israel.  Not a good message for *any *message board to send.  For some reason I feel compelled to share that with everyone reading this morning.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2015)

guno said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...


Inwardly I am a Jew, while you are not.   What I have to say about Israel matters very much to God. (who watches over Israel continuously)   You are going to find that out one day, Guno.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Inwardly I am a Jew, while you are not. What I have to say about Israel matters very much to God. (who watches over Israel continuously) You are going to find that out one day, Guno.


*Do you believe Jews have human rights superior to all other nations? Many influential Jews over the past century have spoken as if they do.*
"In 1923, radical Zionist Ze'ev Jabotinsky-- spiritual father of not only of Israeli Prime Minister Menachem Begin but of Brooklyn Rabbi Meir Kahane-- wrote: 

"'the "sole way" for Jews to deal with Arabs in Palestine was through *"total avoidance of all attempts to arrive at a settlement"-which Jabotinsky euphemistically termed the "iron wall" approach*. Not coincidentally, a picture of Jabotinsky graces Prime Minister Ariel Sharon's desk. Source: The Village Voice, "Death Wish in the Holy Land," Dec. 12, 2001.'"

RACIST ZIONIST QUOTES Indybay


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Inwardly I am a Jew, while you are not. What I have to say about Israel matters very much to God. (who watches over Israel continuously) You are going to find that out one day, Guno.
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > While _your own_ propaganda maps prove the progress to date of the Reconquista....
> ...


The remaining Palestinians have to go.

They can remain and fight and die in-place, or they can pack up and leave.

Far better to leave, and to begin new lives, elsewhere, where they have a future, and can once again be safe, and begin to prosper once again.

There is no future for them in Gaza and the West Bank.

After 66 years of stupidity on the part of the Palestinians, they need to get it through their thick Neanderthal skulls that they've lost.

Time to go.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> The remaining Palestinians have to go.


How many "remaining Palestinians" are required to leave? What level of compensation would you think appropriate?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Far better to leave, and to begin new lives, elsewhere, where they have a future, and can once again be safe, and begin to prosper once again.


Begin to prosper once again?
To what end?
So the next iteration of Zionism will have new victims?
There are equal numbers of Jews and Arabs currently living in historical Palestine; neither nation has any intention of moving. Therefore, they will have to share the land in one form or another, or Palestine will have no future.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes.  Israel is a bastion of individual liberty in a sea of Totalitarian oppression.

The motives of those who attack Israel and support de facto dictators are highly suspect.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Far better to leave, and to begin new lives, elsewhere, where they have a future, and can once again be safe, and begin to prosper once again.
> ...


For what purposes do you show the Nuclear Weapon and the supposed destruction of a city?

GEORGE????????????  Speak into the microphone.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >


I understand that is your purpose and Iran's...........Now isn't it.............

Destruction, Terror, and Murder is your lots methods NOT CIVILIZED SOCIETY.............

Which your side is anything but Civilized.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Yes. Israel is a bastion of individual liberty in a sea of Totalitarian oppression.


Individual liberty for Jews or for all Israelis? Since Israel spends three times more on schools for Jews than it does for Arab schools, does that mean the individual liberty for Jews is three times greater than for Arabs?
The Seattle Mideast Awareness Campaign s discussion Israel s apartheid policies against Palestinians.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > The remaining Palestinians have to go.
> ...


How many? As many as the Israelis say. It's their turf now. All several million of them, for all I (or a great many others) care. A matter of complete indifference.

Compensation? Good point. Enough to pay for their emigration and to give them a good start and to sustain them during the early weeks or months in their new environment.

And, for those who had some sort of ancient land-claim that can be proven, 10 cents on the dollar, and a modest per capita lump sum, as a walk-away consolation prize.

Contributed by the Israelis, and the UN at-large, which can finally put its money where its mouth is, and oversee evacuation transport and logistics, doing something useful for once, rather than just sitting in New York and clucking tongues like a bunch of old ladies.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ...There are equal numbers of Jews and Arabs currently living in historical Palestine; neither nation has any intention of moving. Therefore, they will have to share the land in one form or another, or Palestine will have no future...


Wake me up when you've got nukes, Achmed.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> For what purposes do you show the Nuclear Weapon and the supposed destruction of a city?


*To remind those who blindly support Israel they support "a form of insanity":*
"Shortly after the 1982 invasion of Lebanon, which left some 15-20,000 killed in an unprovoked effort to secure Israel's control of the occupied territories, Aryeh Eliav, one of Israel's best-known doves, wrote that the attitude of 'those who brought the 'Samson complex' here, according to which we shall kill and bury all the Gentiles around us while we ourselves shall die with them,' is a form of 'insanity' that was then all too prevalent, and still is.

"US military analysts have recognised that, as Army Lt. Col. Warner Farr wrote in 1999, one 'purpose of Israeli nuclear weapons, not often stated, but obvious, is their 'use' on the United States,' presumably to ensure consistent U.S. support for Israeli policies -- or else.

"Others see further dangers. Gen. Lee Butler, former commander-in-chief of the US Strategic Command, observed in 1999 that 'it is dangerous in the extreme that in the cauldron of animosities that we call the Middle East, one nation has armed itself, ostensibly, with stockpiles of nuclear weapons, perhaps numbering in the hundreds, and that inspires other nations to do so.' This fact is hardly irrelevant to concerns about Iran's nuclear programmes, but is off the agenda."
*Why do you suppose Israel isn't held to the same standards as Iran by US policymakers?

All options on the table by Noam Chomsky*


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is it time to dump more elephant shit on this Arab butt-boy?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't stand with Israel because they killed Jesus. I don't stand with don't stand with Islam either, because Radical Islam is the enemy of all mankind.
> ...



And the Roman Vatican would kill him again today if they had the chance!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > For what purposes do you show the Nuclear Weapon and the supposed destruction of a city?
> ...


Because the MAD Principle only applies to SANE COUNTRIES..............

Iran isn't in that group, nor are their proxies.................

Unprovoked....................Standard Propaganda BS............10,000 rockets fired at Israel Unprovoked..............

LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Is it time to dump more elephant shit on this Arab butt-boy?


YES!


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I understand that is your purpose and Iran's...........Now isn't it.............
> 
> Destruction, Terror, and Murder is your lots methods NOT CIVILIZED SOCIETY.............
> 
> Which your side is anything but Civilized.


*You're speaking on behalf of Jewish "civilization?"*
"David Ben Gurion, quoted in The Jewish Paradox, by Nahum Goldmann, Weidenfeld and Nicolson, 
1978, p. 99: 

"'Jewish villages were built in the place of Arab villages. You do not even know the names of these Arab villages, and I do not blame you because geography books no longer exist. Not only do the books not exist, the Arab villages are not there either. Nahlal arose in the place of Mahlul; Kibbutz Gvat in the place of Jibta; Kibbutz Sarid in the place of Huneifis; and Kefar Yehushua in the place of Tal al-Shuman. There is not a single place built in this country that did not have a former Arab population.'" 

*What role does ethnic cleansing play in your conception of "civilization?"

RACIST ZIONIST QUOTES Indybay*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> How many? As many as the Israelis say. It's their turf now. All several million of them, for all I (or a great many others) care. A matter of complete indifference.


Only to a devout racist, Benny.
What does international law say about ethnic cleansing?
"However, ethnic cleansing in the broad sense – the forcible deportation of a population – is defined as a crime against humanity under the statutes of both *International Criminal Court* (ICC) and the*International Criminal Tribunal for the Former Yugoslavia* (*ICTY*).

*Ethnic cleansing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Ethnic*_*cleansing*
Wikipedia
Google


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Contributed by the Israelis, and the UN at-large, which can finally put its money where its mouth is, and oversee evacuation transport and logistics, doing something useful for once, rather than just sitting in New York and clucking tongues like a bunch of old ladies.








Old ladies should be clucking their tongues over apartheid in Israel.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

Military operations of the 2006 Lebanon War - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Map showing some of the Israeli localities attacked by rockets fired from Lebanese soil as of Monday 7 August.
As part of the Hezbollah rocket campaign that began in July, they have fired rockets into all major cities of northern Israel including Haifa, Hadera, Nazareth, Nazareth Illit, Tiberias, Nahariya, Safed, Afula,[11] Kiryat Shmona, Beit She'an,Karmiel, and Maalot, and dozens of kibbutzim, moshavim, and Druze andArab villages, as well as the northern West Bank.[12][13] It also hit a hospital in Safed in northern Galilee on 18 July, wounding 8.[14]

By August 13, 2006, Hezbollah had fired about 3,900 rockets into Israel during the 34 days of the 2006 Lebanon War, killing 44 Israeli civilians and 106 soldiers including 12 reserve soldiers, and wounding some 1400 civilians.[15] According to another report a total of 4,228 Hezbollah rockets hit Israel. Of those 972 (23%) landed within built-up areas. The number of longer range rockets (over 50 km) was approximately 250 (or 6% of the total). Israel suffered 53 fatalities, 250 severely wounded and 2,000 lightly wounded, and hundreds of buildings were damaged.[16]


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Military operations of the 2006 Lebanon War - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Map showing some of the Israeli localities attacked by rockets fired from Lebanese soil as of Monday 7 August.
> As part of the Hezbollah rocket campaign that began in July, they have fired rockets into all major cities of northern Israel including Haifa, Hadera, Nazareth, Nazareth Illit, Tiberias, Nahariya, Safed, Afula,[11] Kiryat Shmona, Beit She'an,Karmiel, and Maalot, and dozens of kibbutzim, moshavim, and Druze andArab villages, as well as the northern West Bank.[12][13] It also hit a hospital in Safed in northern Galilee on 18 July, wounding 8.[14]
> ...


What are you trying to tell us with this^^^


----------



## Mineva (Apr 5, 2015)

Another troll topic with full of troll posters of the forum


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


>


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Only if you ignore the words of all the groups I've quoted including Iran on their GOAL to DESTROY ISRAEL..........................
> 
> We need a backhoe to shovel the shit your side has been shoveling............it's getting deep.


Take it easy, take it easy
Don't let the sound of your own wheels
Drive you crazy
Lighten up while you still can
Don't even try to understand
Just find a place to make your stand
And take it easy


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Military operations of the 2006 Lebanon War - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> ...


You brought up the Lebanon War..........Not I.........and it was in response to Terror attacks and Rocket attacks.............

But of course you only want one side of the story now don't you????????????


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Unprovoked....................Standard Propaganda BS............10,000 rockets fired at Israel Unprovoked..............


*Unprovoked?




Do you understand how some people would regard the theft of their land and water rights a provocation?*


----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Israel is a bastion of individual liberty in a sea of Totalitarian oppression.
> ...




Your moral relativism is quite telling.   To you, Jews not "spending as much" on schools for Palestinians is worse that Islamists murdering Christian students.

Get a grip.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Your moral relativism is quite telling. To you, Jews not "spending as much" on schools for Palestinians is worse that Islamists murdering Christian students.


There are no Islamists murdering Christian students in Palestine. There are Jews murdering Islamists in order to steal their land and water, however. Maybe you should stop hating?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Your moral relativism is quite telling. To you, Jews not "spending as much" on schools for Palestinians is worse that Islamists murdering Christian students.
> ...




Take off the Blinders, bub.


----------



## Porker (Apr 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, ya! After what Jews have been through, they, at the least, deserve a land mass the size of New Jersey that they can call home.
> ...


There wasn't any land left that didn't have goddamn muslims occupying it since the time the Jews were run out of the middle east thousands of years before.


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I'm taking it you're not familiar with georgies deranged posts?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Actually, I'm all too familiar, in the most reluctant sense possible, with his spew.


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



It's not his fault. He's a miserable human being living in a studio apartment in a community full of Latino gangs living off welfare checks.

Word has it that his Jewish landlord raised his rent again, so George is even more pissed at the Jews


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2015)

Whoops, looks like we really got under eot's skin


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> Whoops, looks like we really got under eot's skin


Raw nerve ending....................him and Georgie.............

Got some salt..............


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> 
> Fitting now that deal is struck with Iran.........................
> 
> WHAT SAY YOU.....................DO YOU STAND WITH ISRAEL?????????????


What have the talks with Iran to do with Israel? Did the US permit Iran to nuke Israel? Or is all that Iranian bomb babbling bullshit in the end?
And does Israel stand with you? Or is your Israel-controlled media just lowering your horizon, making you a helpful fool?


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...


I'll take that as a NO VOTE.............

Opinions are like assholes...........Everybody has one and they all stink..............

Israel has a right to bitch, especially about Iran..............

We have a right to bitch because Iranian IED's with Qods has been sending our boys home in bags for over a decade..........

Israel has been and still is in a Proxy War with Iran..............a country that has vowed to destroy them.............Iran is now using the same Proxy, as it helps fight ISIS in Iraq and were a key reason why Tikrit fell to Iraqi forces...............Qod's were in the battle.................

Hamas and Hezballah are Iran's proxies............and attack Israel all the time...........

Iran now has it's influence in Yemen, which I was just looking at attempting to get Shia control there..........150,000 Saudi Troops are on the border now and are already having military engagements there.  They have also struck throughout the region against Iranian sponsored terrorist.

The week before the so called deal...........Iran was again chanting Death to America.............

You only make a deal with them if you are a FOOL..................

I STAND WITH ISRAEL....................THAT'S THE DEAL.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> It's not his fault. He's a miserable human being living in a studio apartment in a community full of Latino gangs living off welfare checks.
> 
> Word has it that his Jewish landlord raised his rent again, so George is even more pissed at the Jews


*Toastie at play:




Nice shorts*


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Opinions can be very dangerous when they base on false facts.
At first it should be mentioned that Israel can defend itself and claims to be able to intercept Iran´s multi-warhead long range missiles.




eagle1462010 said:


> Israel has been and still is in a Proxy War with Iran..............a country that has vowed to destroy them.............Iran is now using the same Proxy, as it helps fight ISIS in Iraq and were a key reason why Tikrit fell to Iraqi forces...............Qod's were in the battle.................
> 
> Hamas and Hezballah are Iran's proxies............and attack Israel all the time...........


They aren´t. Iran delivers no missiles to Hamas and largely AA missiles to Hezbollah. Hezbollah is also not like Hamas and does not attack Israel.




eagle1462010 said:


> Iran now has it's influence in Yemen, which I was just looking at attempting to get Shia control there..........150,000 Saudi Troops are on the border now and are already having military engagements there.  They have also struck throughout the region against Iranian sponsored terrorist.


The rebels in Yemen claim more rights for their minority. Nothing wrong about that in a Sunni regime.




eagle1462010 said:


> The week before the so called deal...........Iran was again chanting Death to America.............


That happens in Iran but I guess, it is not due to America´s values but due to its foreign policy which has nothing to do with those values.




eagle1462010 said:


> You only make a deal with them if you are a FOOL..................
> 
> I STAND WITH ISRAEL....................THAT'S THE DEAL.


The US pets Iran while fighting its allies Maybe it is over, when the Islamist groups in Syria and Iraq are gone and there is no reason to appease Iran anymore.


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > It's not his fault. He's a miserable human being living in a studio apartment in a community full of Latino gangs living off welfare checks.
> ...



Common George, you know I use a laptop


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks like eots and georgie boy have developed a faggot conspiracy theorist  duo. Now george can discuss his demented Jewish conspiracy theories with someone else instead of being home all alone in his one bedroom apartment .


Georgie Boy:







eots:


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The Iron Dome can hit targets and has proven it can take out rockets and missiles............but it is not 100% accurate............as rockets and missiles still get through.  They have proven that time and time again with Hamas and Hezballah firing rockets and missiles at them.............One's provided by Iran..........and I've shown that data on many threads many times..............Iran makes no mistake and openly says it is providing these weapons for their proxies...........

That being said, your are either misinformed or Lying about Iran supplying these weapons to Lebanon and Gaza...........Just today I read that the current stock pile of rockets and missiles in Lebanon are estimated at 60,000..........In 2006 they fired roughly 6000 of these weapons at Israel which prompted a military intervention there...........

In the later intervention in Gaza, they fired well over 10000 rockets at Israel.

Sunni rebels..............the main battle is with the Shia element there, sponsored by Iran forcing Saudi and neighboring countries into conflict with them.............Saudi will not let the Shia gain control on it's Southern border.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> Looks like eots and georgie boy have developed a faggot conspiracy theorist duo. Now george can discuss his demented Jewish conspiracy theories with someone else instead of being home all alone in his one bedroom apartment .


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like eots and georgie boy have developed a faggot conspiracy theorist duo. Now george can discuss his demented Jewish conspiracy theories with someone else instead of being home all alone in his one bedroom apartment .



The next number in BINGO................B52..........B52


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> That being said, your are either misinformed or Lying about Iran supplying these weapons to Lebanon and Gaza...........Just today I read that the current stock pile of rockets and missiles in Lebanon are estimated at 60,000..........In 2006 they fired roughly 6000 of these weapons at Israel which prompted a military intervention there...........


*How many times have Jews invaded Lebanon and Gaza, more than Iran has?*
"The US is committed to maintaining Israel’s military edge in the Middle East, US defence secretary Chuck Hagel said on Monday as he unveiled a new round of advanced arms sales.

"The Obama administration will sell Israel missiles to target air defences, as well as advanced radar and refuelling tankers, part of a $10bn deal that also includes Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates which the US describes as a direct response to the potential threat from Iran.

*Israel and the US are the biggest threats to global peace. Maybe you need to adjust the antennae on your tin-foil hat?*

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/0f6f5e78-ab66-11e2-8c63-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3WTi0FM00


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, your are either misinformed or Lying about Iran supplying these weapons to Lebanon and Gaza...........Just today I read that the current stock pile of rockets and missiles in Lebanon are estimated at 60,000..........In 2006 they fired roughly 6000 of these weapons at Israel which prompted a military intervention there...........
> ...


Iran is their by proxy and is giving the weapons for the conflict................

Hell one of their Generals got killed in an airstrike there just a while back...............

psst............he was there to eat at a restaurant...............and not train and arm Hez.............

LOL


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like eots and georgie boy have developed a faggot conspiracy theorist duo. Now george can discuss his demented Jewish conspiracy theories with someone else instead of being home all alone in his one bedroom apartment .



Awww did I hurt your feelings again by telling everyone the truth about you ? Poor deluded Georgie


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Iron Dome can hit targets and has proven it can take out rockets and missiles............but it is not 100% accurate............as rockets and missiles still get through.  They have proven that time and time again with Hamas and Hezballah firing rockets and missiles at them.............One's provided by Iran..........and I've shown that data on many threads many times..............Iran makes no mistake and openly says it is providing these weapons for their proxies...........


The Iron Dome is reportedly able to intercept about 50 % of the Hamas missiles but it was not made to intercept Scuds or even more modern missiles. A Scud is faster than an Iron Dome missile and is no slow low altitude rocket. Israel seems to have also other systems.




eagle1462010 said:


> That being said, your are either misinformed or Lying about Iran supplying these weapons to Lebanon and Gaza...........Just today I read that the current stock pile of rockets and missiles in Lebanon are estimated at 60,000..........In 2006 they fired roughly 6000 of these weapons at Israel which prompted a military intervention there...........
> 
> In the later intervention in Gaza, they fired well over 10000 rockets at Israel.


You are misinformed. Two days after Hamas acknowledged Israel, Israel unleashed the horror of war over Gaza and Lebanon. You might remember: Israel claimed recognition for two-state talks but it was just a feint and was not expected to happen. It is also known that Hamas uses WWII Katyusha rockets and primitive self-made rockets. These rockets aren´t from Iran.




eagle1462010 said:


> Sunni rebels..............the main battle is with the Shia element there, sponsored by Iran forcing Saudi and neighboring countries into conflict with them.............Saudi will not let the Shia gain control on it's Southern border.


No Sunni rebels. Iran forces no one to intervene anywhere.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2015)

eots said:


> View attachment 39050



The Nazis were Roman Catholic, Eots.  Not Israeli.  Do your homework next time.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 39050
> ...


In Germany, neither the Catholics nor the Protestants dominate.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


Breaking News..the rest of the world has had it up to here with you nuttyahoo


----------



## Sally (Apr 5, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Another troll topic with full of troll posters of the forum



Why, Mineva, can we include you as a troll?  After all, you basically want  only to tell us the crimes in Turkey (crime happens all over the world) or else you want to tell us what business Turkey is doing (when business takes place also all over the world).  If you have nothing to say about what is going on in Yemen, Syria or Iraq, the least you could do is give us some news about what is happening in Oman, Abu Dhabi, Kuwait, Bahrain, etc.  By the way, Mineva, we certainly don't stand with your Muslim brethren who are murdering people for their religious beliefs in the Muslim world.  I bet you that Mineva doesn't even care when her Sunni brethren are busy murdering the Shia.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



theory my ass.i see you are one of the sheep i was talking about who has been brainwashed by our corrupt school system. the only conspiracy THEORY of yours is that we elect these people,.you might try and pick up a book called VOTESCAM,it documents it all how our votes dont count.

apparently you are dense of the fact that clinton and bush have been long time pals as well,have no clue of the mena arkansas drug scandal they were involved in together,that barbara bush has said clinton is like a second son to her,and that Obama has continued the policys of bush that he said he would reverse,and that obama,bush and clinton are always hanging out together.

you are so far gone you actually think there is a difference between the two parties.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2015)

Sally said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > Another troll topic with full of troll posters of the forum
> ...



so says the paid shill troll of Israel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with with juduism jewish people who live in Israel  who want to reform that corrupt government of theirs they have  and get rid of their evil mossad.
> ...



so typical of a brainwashed sheep,instead of addressing the FACTS,you evade them and do the typical troll thing,evade and change the topic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>



thats our wonderful corrupt government for you.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 6, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> so typical of a brainwashed sheep,instead of addressing the FACTS,you evade them and do the typical troll thing,evade and change the topic.



 I do imagine that if you could ever get on Xyprexa and then finish your G.E.D. , you might actually start contributing to society in some small way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Another troll topic with full of troll posters of the forum



amen to that.

a bunch of paid trolls on Israel's payroll no doubt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > so typical of a brainwashed sheep,instead of addressing the FACTS,you evade them and do the typical troll thing,evade and change the topic.
> ...


keep evading troll.just proves you have no debating skills.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Your moral relativism is quite telling. To you, Jews not "spending as much" on schools for Palestinians is worse that Islamists murdering Christian students.
> ...



right on all three counts.you nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > It's not his fault. He's a miserable human being living in a studio apartment in a community full of Latino gangs living off welfare checks.
> ...




comedy gold.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 39050
> ...


that was then.. this is now


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2015)

eots said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, your are either misinformed or Lying about Iran supplying these weapons to Lebanon and Gaza...........Just today I read that the current stock pile of rockets and missiles in Lebanon are estimated at 60,000..........In 2006 they fired roughly 6000 of these weapons at Israel which prompted a military intervention there...........
> ...



*Israel and the US are the biggest threats to global peace. Maybe you need to adjust the antennae on your tin-foil hat?*
thats the understatement of the century.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2015)

eots said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Well, one day at a time. I have to go.  I'll be keeping you in my prayers and thank you again for posting the thread exposing how politicians sell their souls to Satan in exchange for power / money - same goes for corporations and none so big (imo) as what we are seeing on Madison Ave. and Hollywood - the Satanism out there is rampant.  Totally.   Thank you again for that thread. It took a lot of courage.   It's going to wake up a lot of people, EOTS.  You did a good thing by posting it.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 6, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Jroc (Apr 6, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>




Liberals don't seem to mind nukes for our enemies, In fact they make deals so as to enable them to get nukes. It seems the only nukes they hate are our own nukes


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Absolutely correct................Perhaps they'd negotiate better if we were forcing GREEN ENERGY ON IRAN...............

LOL

They demand they get Nuclear Power plants..............but demand we build no more here.................

They are Lunatics................the deal will give Iran time..............and the economic deals from Europe are coming...........this will help them get the Nukes............


----------



## Roudy (Apr 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They *DO* seem a little screwed-up in the head, when it comes to that, don't they?


----------



## Sally (Apr 6, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



Hey, Dummy, you creep over here only to say something against Israel and never about any other country in the Middle East.  So instead of your vomiting out that people are paid shill trolls of Israel, you sound more like a paid shill for some Arab propaganda outfit.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2015)

Sally said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## Sally (Apr 6, 2015)

eots said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I don't watch your youtubes, eots.  I just hope for your sake you can find another gig for your horrible band.

By the way, can you tell us what that paid shill troll for an Arab Propaganda Group has ever contributed to this forum besides his nonsense when he occasionally crawls out of the woodwork to come over here?


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2015)

Sally said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


I just jam for fun now last tour was the death race 2000 tour..it was a blast


----------



## Sally (Apr 6, 2015)

eots said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I doubt if anyone wants to hire you now anyway with all that screeching.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2015)

Sally said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


the  punker bitches loved it


----------



## Sally (Apr 6, 2015)

eots said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



That's so nice.  However, I doubt your band would get the chance to actually play in a well-known venue.  They sound awful.  Anyhow, go have some fun and jam.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2015)

Sally said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


but then again you know jack-shit about the art...lol


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2015)

you need to chill...


----------



## Sally (Apr 6, 2015)

eots said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



All you know is jack-shit about screeching that you call music.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2015)

screeching punk is good..mellow jazzy chill stuff is good..its all good I would love to hear your music..got any ?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

Sally said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



eots is nuts.  He the only thing he knows jack shit about is jack shit.  Ha ha ha.

el chimpo eots the stud "musician":


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

So far in this thread, 31 stand with Israel 10 don't.  Poor el chimpo.


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> So far in this thread, 31 stand with Israel 10 don't.  Poor el chimpo.


I never voted..the question is stupid as it implies Israel is one mind with one opinion


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So far in this thread, 31 stand with Israel 10 don't.  Poor el chimpo.
> ...



Keep up, el chimpo, 41 minds voted.


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


you can clutch your straws if it gives you some comfort for now but it wont stop the turning of the tide


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Who are the savages?
*"Homes Demolished in Israel and Palestine*
*0 Israeli homes have been demolished by Palestinians,
and over 28,000 Palestinian homes have been demolished."
by Israel since 1967."*
*Israeli and Palestinian Homes Demolished since September 29 2000*


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Are you actually defending Muslim terrorists? It sure sounds like it.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Are you actually defending Muslim terrorists? It sure sounds like it.


It sounds like you're confused about the source of terror in Palestine.




Do you believe Jews have a right to steal Arab land and water rights in Palestine?


----------



## Indofred (Apr 7, 2015)

Israel should never have been allowed to exist but, since that error happened, it should be confined to the '67 borders.
Sadly, and at the cost of a lot of innocent lives, the Israeli government will end up causing a war that will see the end of all of Israel, and the deaths of millions.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 7, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Are you actually defending Muslim terrorists? It sure sounds like it.



No, he's condemning Jewish terrorists.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Are you actually defending Muslim terrorists? It sure sounds like it.
> ...



Dude, don't post that map.
It proves that Israel hasn't existed for ever, so must be anti Semitic.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 7, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Are you actually defending Muslim terrorists? It sure sounds like it.
> ...


No. He's defending terrorists by deflecting attention to the Jews. Why else would he ask who the savages were?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Keep masturbating yourself to it, el chimpo, that's all you Nazi types ever have.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Are you actually defending Muslim terrorists? It sure sounds like it.
> ...



Ha ha ha. A fictional cartoon map.  No such thing as " Arab Palestine" in 1946. Łand was never in control of the Arabs for 800 years, Mahmoud.

Israel-Palestine When the Map Lies


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Israel should never have been allowed to exist but, since that error happened, it should be confined to the '67 borders.
> Sadly, and at the cost of a lot of innocent lives, the Israeli government will end up causing a war that will see the end of all of Israel, and the deaths of millions.



Yeah, because it's those evil Joooooooooos and not you "peaceful" and tolerant Moooooslems that cause wars, right?

Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Indofred (Apr 7, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> No. He's defending terrorists by deflecting attention to the Jews. Why else would he ask who the savages were?



Well, demolishing established homes to make way for illegal settlers is pretty savage, especially when the Israeli savages kill so many unarmed civilians whilst they're doing it.
That doesn't defend any terrorist actions at all, just mentions there are a lot of Israeli terrorists as well.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Dude, don't post that map.
> It proves that Israel hasn't existed for ever, so must be anti Semitic.


Exactly.
Non-Jews in Palestine should feel blessed to surrender their homes, businesses, farms, and fundamental human rights to the Chosen People.
I promise to stop being anti-Semitic.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yeah, because it's those evil Joooooooooos



Jews invaded, murdered and occupied - so it must have something to do with them.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, don't post that map.
> ...



This is crazy - you're anti American as well.
Telling the truth MUST stop.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Ha ha ha. A fictional cartoon map. No such thing as " Arab Palestine" in 1946. Łand was never in control of the Arabs for 800 years, Mahmoud.


What percentage of the land between the River and the sea did Jews own or control in 1948? How does that number compare to today?




Hasbara, much?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

Indofred said:


> This is crazy - you're anti American as well.
> Telling the truth MUST stop.


Sane Americans often justify their support for Jewish ethnic cleansing in Palestine today based on how Americans came to occupy North America over the last two centuries.

I'm sure they mean well.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, because it's those evil Joooooooooos
> ...


Actually, it was the opposite. Muslim animals stsrted killing Jews, Jews started defending themselves against them, a civil war erupted, and Musłims lost.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > This is crazy - you're anti American as well.
> ...



Yeah.  Muslim terrorist supporter who also hates America. What a suprise!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha. A fictional cartoon map. No such thing as " Arab Palestine" in 1946. Łand was never in control of the Arabs for 800 years, Mahmoud.
> ...



Is there a website you get these bullshit fake cartoon maps from?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > No. He's defending terrorists by deflecting attention to the Jews. Why else would he ask who the savages were?
> ...



The illegals were the Arab invaders from neighboring Arab countries. The land was designated as JEWISH łand.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Is there a website you get these bullshit fake cartoon maps from?



usefulidiot.com has some nice ones.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Is there a website you get these bullshit fake cartoon maps from?


*Many websites.
Why do some Jews feel entitled to steal Arab land and water in Palestine?*
"Ethnic Cleansing Begins

"Ethnic cleansing in Palestine began with the idea that Palestinian Arabs would never consent to giving up lands for European Jews to settle on after World War II. 2

"From the outset, Israel’s first leader, David Ben-Gurion, made clear the intentions of Israel’s Zionist movement when he said in 1937: 'We must expel Arabs and take their place. But one needs an opportune moment for making it happen, such as war.' 3

"Once the plan was in place, Ben-Gurion admitted: *'Let us not ignore the truth among ourselves…politically we are the aggressors and they defend themselves*. The country is theirs because they inhabit it, whereas we want to come here and settle down, and in their view we want to take from them their country.'” 3

"After the 1947 war was over, Ben-Gurion declared:'The Arabs of the land of Israel have only one function left to them-to run away.' 3 

"This has effectively been the policy of Zionist Israel to present day."

itISapartheid.org


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

^^^^^
Check Muslim history to find out who the invaders, theives, rapists, intolerants, persecutors, and murderers are.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 7, 2015)

The poll stands...................31 to 11.

Seems this board STANDS WITH ISRAEL.

BUMP.


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> The poll stands...................31 to 11.
> 
> Seems this board STANDS WITH ISRAEL.
> 
> BUMP.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 7, 2015)

eots said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The poll stands...................31 to 11.
> ...


LOL


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Check Muslim history to find out who the invaders, theives, rapists, intolerants, persecutors, and murderers are.


"Chaim Weizmann, president of the World Zionist Organization, placed maximalist demands before the Paris Peace Conference in February 1919. He stated that he expected 70,000 to 80,000 Jewish immigrants to arrive each year in Palestine. 

"When they became the majority, they would form an independent government and *Palestine and would become: 'as Jewish as England is English'*. 

"Weizmann proposed that the boundaries should be the Mediterranean Sea on the west; Sidon, the Litani River, and Mount Hermon on the north; all of Transjordan west of the Hijaz railway on the east; and a line across Sinai from Aqaba to al-Arish on the south. He argued that:

"'the boundaries above outlined are what we consider essential for the economic foundation of the country. Palestine must have its natural outlet to the sea and control of its rivers and their headwaters. The boundaries are sketched with the general economic needs and historic traditions of the country in mind.'"

http://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Palestine-Remembered/Story452.html#The Zionist Movement


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

^^^^^
Funny the idiot complains about "Hasbara" but he often quotes from bullshit and IslamoNazi sites like "Palestine remembered".  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

eots said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The poll stands...................31 to 11.
> ...



Do you believe the Koran is factual history?

Eots the stud:


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Funny the idiot complains about "Hasbara" but he often quotes from bullshit and IslamoNazi sites like "Palestine remembered". Ha ha ha


*In which case, hasbara would have no difficulty refuting any of the content from Palestine Remembered?

Try this one:
*
"Weizmann proposed that the boundaries should be the Mediterranean Sea on the west; Sidon, the Litani River, and Mount Hermon on the north; all of Transjordan west of the Hijaz railway on the east; and a line across Sinai from Aqaba to al-Arish on the south. 

"He argued that:Weizmann proposed that the *boundaries should be the Mediterranean Sea on the west; Sidon, the Litani River, and Mount Hermon on the north; all of Transjordan west of the Hijaz railway on the east; and a line across Sinai from Aqaba to al-Arish on the south*. He argued that:.."

http://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Palestine-Remembered/Story452.html#The Zionist Movement


----------



## Roudy (Apr 7, 2015)

*Palestinians = Bastard children of Islam and Nazism*

*First Saturday then Sunday*

*History of usage*
According to a publication by the American Foreign Policy Council, the proverb in the form ‘After Saturday, Sunday’, was brandished as a popular slogan among supporters of Haj Amin al-Husseini’s faction during the 1936–39 Arab revolt in Palestine. The message is reported to have meant that once the Jews had been driven out, the Christians would be expelled.

At that time, it is attested as a Lebanese Christian circles among the Maronite community, who read the Palestinian revolt against Great Britain as a foretaste of what they imagined might befall their community were Lebanese Muslims to gain ascendancy.

On the eve of the publication of the White Paper of 1939, in which Great Britain decided on a restriction on Jewish immigration to Palestine the Palestine Post reported. The Palestinian Christians were, the article continued, worried that their jobs might be axed. The correspondent then concluded:-

‘Apart from this consideration of enlightened self-interest, the Christians are anxious for their future as a minority under what will amount to Moslem rule. In fact, some Moslems have been tactless enough to point out to Christians that “after Saturday comes Sunday.”


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> *First Saturday then Sunday*
> 
> *History of usage*
> According to a publication by the American Foreign Policy Council, the proverb in the form ‘After Saturday, Sunday’, was brandished as a popular slogan among supporters of Haj Amin al-Husseini’s faction during the 1936–39 Arab revolt in Palestine. The message is reported to have meant that once the Jews had been driven out, the Christians would be expelled.


*The Arab Revolt of 1936 had its roots in the claims made in "Palestine Remembered" regarding the Zionist plans for converting Palestine into a Jewish majority state made in December, 1918:*
"Weizmann's policy was basically in accord with that of the leaders of the _yishuv_, who held a conference in December 1918 in which they formulated their own demands for the peace conference. *The  *_*yishuv*_* plan stressed that they must control appointments to the administrative services and that the British must actively assist their program to transform Palestine into a democratic Jewish state in which the Arabs would have minority rights*. Although the peace conference did not explicitly allocate such extensive territories to the Jewish national home and did not support the goal of transforming all of Palestine into a Jewish state, it opened the door to such a possibility. More important,  Weizmann's presentation stated clearly and forcefully the long-term aims of the movement.

"These aims were based on certain fundamental tenets of Zionism:


The movement was seen not only as inherently righteous, but also as meeting an overwhelming need among European Jews.
European culture was superior to indigenous Arab culture; the Zionists could help civilize the East.
External support was needed from a major power; relations with the Arab world were a secondary matter.
Arab nationalism was a legitimate political movement, but Palestinian nationalism was either_ illegitimate or nonexistent_.
Finally, if the Palestinians would not reconcile themselves to Zionism, force majeure, not compromise, was the only feasible response"
http://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Palestine-Remembered/Story452.html#The Zionist Movement


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

Let's just stick with source documentation from official archives, no partisan sites no propaganda sites.  The UN archives, for example, which demonstrate that as early as 1920, the British knew that the Jews intended to dispossess the indigenous people of Palestine.

"
*UNITED*
*NATIONS
A*






*General Assembly*













 A/AC.14/8
2 October 1947

ORIGINAL: ENGLISH
*AD HOC COMMITTEE ON THE PALESTINIAN QUESTION*
*COMMUNICATION FROM THE UNITED KINGDOM DELEGATION TO *
*THE UNITED NATIONS*

The following letter has been received from the United Kingdom Delegation to the United Nations:


United Kingdom Delegation to the 
United Nations, New York
18 August 1947


Sir:

I have the honour to forward to Your Excellency herewith a memorandum by His Majesty's Government in the United Kingdom entitled "Political History of Palestine under British Administration".

This memorandum constitutes His Majesty's Government's account of their administration of the league of Nations mandate in Palestine, and is sent to you in accordance with the undertaking given in my note of 2nd April, in which I had the honour to request that the problem of Palestine should be placed on the Agenda of the General Assembly at its next regular session. I shall be grateful, therefore, if you will arrange for this document to be issued as an Assembly document in connexion with Item 21 of the Provisional Agenda of the Second Regular Session of the General Assembly, which was circulated on the 18th July last..........

12. Foremost among the exponents of Zionism at that time was Dr. Weizmann. When a Zionist delegation appeared at the Peace Conference in 1919, the American Secretary of State (Mr. Lansing) asked them exactly what was meant by the phrase, a Jewish national home. Dr. Weizmann answered him as follows:-


*“The Zionist organization did not want an autonomous Jewish Government, but merely to establish in Palestine, under a mandatory Power, an administration not necessarily Jewis*h, which would render it possible to send into Palestine 70 to 80,000 Jews annually. The Zionist Association would require to have permission at the same time to build Jewish schools, where Hebrew would be taught, and in that was to build up gradually a nationality which would be as Jewish as the French nation was French and the British nation British. Later on, when the Jews formed the large majority, they would be ripe to establish such a Government as would answer to the state of the development of the country and to their ideals.”

13. The King-Crane Commission, touring Palestine later in the same years, found that the Jewish colonists were similarly looking to a radical transformation of the country:

*“The fact came out repeatedly in the Commission’s conference with Jewish representatives, that the Zionists looked forward to a practically complete dispossession of the present non-Jewish inhabitants of Palestine......."

A AC.14 8 of 2 October 1947*


----------



## Roudy (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Let's just stick with source documentation from official archives, no partisan sites no propaganda sites.  The UN archives, for example, which demonstrate that as early as 1920, the British knew that the Jews intended to dispossess the indigenous people of Palestine.
> 
> "
> *UNITED
> ...



Funny, Jews never dispossessed anybody, while Muslim history is full of invasions, ethnic cleansing, rape, looting, and murder.  And that's exactly what the Nazi Mufti of Palestine had in mind, to create and Islamic Nazi state, according to his own documented statements.


----------



## Politico (Apr 9, 2015)

Do the Jews increase my quality of life or make me money? If so I support them.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Let's just stick with source documentation from official archives, no partisan sites no propaganda sites.  The UN archives, for example, which demonstrate that as early as 1920, the British knew that the Jews intended to dispossess the indigenous people of Palestine.
> ...



You make things up and I post actual source documents.  Who would anyone believe among us two?


----------



## Sally (Apr 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Let's just stick with source documentation from official archives, no partisan sites no propaganda sites.  The UN archives, for example, which demonstrate that as early as 1920, the British knew that the Jews intended to dispossess the indigenous people of Palestine.
> ...



Anyone can Google History of Jihad and see what the Muslims have been up to down through the ages.  The sad thing is that the descendents of the people whom they invaded can't even practice their religion in peace these days.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Funny, Jews never dispossessed anybody, w


"The *1948 Palestinian exodus*, also known as the *Nakba* (Arabic: النكبة‎, "al-Nakbah", lit. 'disaster', 'catastrophe', or 'cataclysm'),[1]occurred when more than 700,000Palestinian Arabs fled or were expelled from their homes, during the 1948 Palestine war.[2] The term 'nakba' also refers to the period of war itself and events affecting Palestinians from December 1947 to January 1949."
1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

Politico said:


> Do the Jews increase my quality of life or make me money? If so I support them.


Regardless of the human rights violations they engage in to achieve your objectives?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> “The fact came out repeatedly in the Commission’s conference with Jewish representatives, that the Zionists looked forward to a practically complete dispossession of the present non-Jewish inhabitants of Palestine......."
> 
> A AC.14 8 of 2 October 1947


Yet today there are equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews living between the River and the sea. What will 21st Century Zionists do to fulfill their racist vision?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

75% STAND WITH ISRAEL.

Anymore questions George..............

We don't agree with you............and your Crusade to kill the Jews.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> 75% STAND WITH ISRAEL.
> 
> Anymore questions George..............
> 
> We don't agree with you............and your Crusade to kill the Jews.



The U.S. people have been bamboozled, that's why 75% support Israel.  The world as a whole, is supportive of the Palestinians.

World Support Turns in Favor of Plaestinians- Israel News


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, Jews never dispossessed anybody, w
> ...



Maybe all those Arab countries shouldn't have attacked the new formed Jewish state in 1948. Now they're bitching about refugees from a war they started. Funny shit.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > 75% STAND WITH ISRAEL.
> ...



That's what makes the US a special place. 

Get it through your thick antisemtic skull, THE US WILL NEVER SIDE WITH ISLAMIC SAVAGE BARBARIANS, EVER. 

I'd be more concerned about the major Arab countries like Egypt and Saudi Arabia declaring Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood terrorist organizations if I were you.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> aybe all those Arab countries shouldn't have attacked the new formed Jewish state in 1948. Now they're bitching about refugees from a war they started. Funny shit.


Funny hasbara shit.
Those Arab armies entered Palestine AFTER Jews began Plan Dalet; had the Arabs not intervened, the Jews would not have had to wait until '67 to steal all the land between the River and the sea.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 10, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> What are the Jews offering to sway my opinion?



To take your money and give you the finger.  Aint that enough?  No?

....uh you hate the jews!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aybe all those Arab countries shouldn't have attacked the new formed Jewish state in 1948. Now they're bitching about refugees from a war they started. Funny shit.
> ...



^^^^^
History according to an Islamic false propagandist. Hilarious and delusional at best.  

Like I said, if the Arabs wouldn't have attacked Israel then there wouldn't be any refugees.

And the reason they attacked Israel in 48 and 67, wasn't to create this mythical Palestinian state. It was simply to destroy the Jewish state and divide the proceeds amongst themselves.  They didn't suceed.  Tough shit.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> 75% STAND WITH ISRAEL.
> 
> Anymore questions George..............
> 
> We don't agree with you............and your Crusade to kill the Jews.


75% of USMB voters tells me I'm on the right side of history. The only Jews who deserve killing, IMHO, are those who believe they are "chosen" to rule over all the land between the River and the sea regardless of voting demographics. Does that sound like anyone you know?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> And the reason they attacked Israel in 48 and 67, wasn't to create this mythical Palestinian state. It was simply to destroy the Jewish state and divide the proceeds amongst themselves. They didn't suceed. Tough shit.


*Do you believe Jews are a superior race to Arabs?*
"The State of Israel was built after a movement called Zionism.The term Zionism first came to public attention as a result of the works of Viennese Jewish journalist Theodor Herzl, who argued in his 1896 book Der Judenstaat (The Jewish State) that the best way of avoiding anti-Semitism in Europe was to create an independent Jewish state or national homeland. (He was originally thinking of Uganda or South America). 

"The movement eventually culminated in establishing the State of Israel in 1948 in Palestine. Some 700,000 Palestinians became refugees and a similar number of Jews arrived in the new state. 

"Since then, the term 'Zionism' properly refers to supporters of the Israeli state.
*
"The term racism refers to discriminatory beliefs and practices that presume inherent and significant differences exist between different human races; that assume these traits can be measured on a scale of 'superior' to 'inferior'; and that can result in the social, political and economic advantage of one group in relation to others."*
Disturbing Quotes From Leading Zionists


----------



## Sally (Apr 12, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And the reason they attacked Israel in 48 and 67, wasn't to create this mythical Palestinian state. It was simply to destroy the Jewish state and divide the proceeds amongst themselves. They didn't suceed. Tough shit.
> ...




I guess Gaza George doesn't mind showing us that he uses hate sites.  These quotes seem to be a staple on many of the hate sites. As for the first quote, several years back a one-time poster, on a visit to Israel, stopped by the Haaretz office since the anti-Semites would constantly pull up these quotes from the hate sites. He asked the people at Haaretz if they actually published this in their newspaper.  They searched through their archives and found out that they didn't, which proves to us that one doesn't really know which quotes are actually true or not.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 13, 2015)

Sally said:


> I guess Gaza George doesn't mind showing us that he uses hate sites. These quotes seem to be a staple on many of the hate sites. As for the first quote, several years back a one-time poster, on a visit to Israel, stopped by the Haaretz office since the anti-Semites would constantly pull up these quotes from the hate sites. He asked the people at Haaretz if they actually published this in their newspaper. They searched through their archives and found out that they didn't, which proves to us that one doesn't really know which quotes are actually true or not.


*Which proves you never miss a chance to prevaricate on behalf of your Chosen brethren.*
"There are some pretty choice quotes from shockingly honest Zionists.
"1. 'We came here to a country that was populated by Arabs and we are building here a Hebrew, a Jewish state; instead of the Arab villages, Jewish villages were established. You even do not know the names of those villages, and I do not blame you because these villages no longer exist. There is not a single Jewish settlement that was not established in the place of a former Arab Village.' Moshe Dyan, March 19, 1969, speech at the Technion in Haifa, quoted in Ha'aretz, April 4, 1969"
Disturbing Quotes From Leading Zionists


----------



## Sally (Apr 13, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > I guess Gaza George doesn't mind showing us that he uses hate sites. These quotes seem to be a staple on many of the hate sites. As for the first quote, several years back a one-time poster, on a visit to Israel, stopped by the Haaretz office since the anti-Semites would constantly pull up these quotes from the hate sites. He asked the people at Haaretz if they actually published this in their newspaper. They searched through their archives and found out that they didn't, which proves to us that one doesn't really know which quotes are actually true or not.
> ...



Don't you understand, Gaza George, that after searching through their archives, Haaretz found out that they never published such a thing?

The anti-Semites like Gaza George have pulled up these quotes for ages.  They are so popular on the hate sites which Gaza George doesn't mind  showing us he uses.  Meanwhile, Gaza George, since you keep on bringing up Chosen like the rest of the anti-Semites do, why don't you research and see what Chosen really means.  For one thing, a lazy fellow like you would never be able to follow all those Commandments.  I doubt if you can even follow ten.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 15, 2015)

Sally said:


> Don't you understand, Gaza George, that after searching through their archives, Haaretz found out that they never published such a thing?


*Prove it.
*
"In November 1975, the United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379 declared that 'Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.' In December 1991, the General Assembly rescinded this resolution through Resolution 4686. At the time, the Soviet Union, a major sponsor of the 'Zionism is racism' doctrine (see Zionology), had completed its rapid collapse. *Israel made revocation of resolution 3379 a condition of its participation in the Madrid Peace Conference."

Disturbing Quotes From Leading Zionists*


----------



## Sally (Apr 15, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you understand, Gaza George, that after searching through their archives, Haaretz found out that they never published such a thing?
> ...



Why don;t you actually prove that Haaretz printed that?  Do I have to buy you a plane ticket to Israel so that you can go to the Haaretz office in person and ask them to verify that they reported that or not?  Meanwhile, I don't pay any attention to what the UN says about Israel, especially after the Secretary-General of the UN admitted that the UN is anti-Semitic, just like you are, Gaza George.  It is like the UN is obsessed with Israel but so much is going on around the world that is horrific and the UN has kept quiet about most of it.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 15, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Hell, ya! After what Jews have been through, they, at the least, deserve a land mass the size of New Jersey that they can call home.


Is the US willing to give them New Jersey? Bet they would change their tune if it was decided.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 16, 2015)

Sally said:


> Meanwhile, I don't pay any attention to what the UN says about Israel, especially after the Secretary-General of the UN admitted that the UN is anti-Semitic, just like you are, Gaza George. It is like the UN is obsessed with Israel but so much is going on around the world that is horrific and the UN has kept quiet about most of it.


*You don't care because you're a racist.
Maybe you would be happier living among the "chosen" in occupied Palestine?*
"The State of Israel was built after a movement called Zionism.The term Zionism first came to public attention as a result of the works of Viennese Jewish journalist Theodor Herzl, who argued in his 1896 book Der Judenstaat (The Jewish State) that the best way of avoiding anti-Semitism in Europe was to create an independent Jewish state or national homeland. (He was originally thinking of Uganda or South America). 

"The movement eventually culminated in establishing the State of Israel in 1948 in Palestine. *Some 700,000 Palestinians became refugees and a similar number of Jews arrived in the new state*. 

"Since then, the term 'Zionism' properly refers to supporters of the Israeli state.

*"The term racism refers to discriminatory beliefs and practices that presume inherent and significant differences exist between different human races; that assume these traits can be measured on a scale of 'superior" to "inferior'; and that can result in the social, political and economic advantage of one group in relation to others*.

"In November 1975, the United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379 declared that 'Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.'"

*Your kind is not "superior."
You are racists, and the sooner your racist state vanishes from the page of time, the better.
Disturbing Quotes From Leading Zionists*


----------



## Sally (Apr 16, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, I don't pay any attention to what the UN says about Israel, especially after the Secretary-General of the UN admitted that the UN is anti-Semitic, just like you are, Gaza George. It is like the UN is obsessed with Israel but so much is going on around the world that is horrific and the UN has kept quiet about most of it.
> ...




Sad, isn't it, when someone has been such a failure in life that he needs  scapegoats to blame for his failures.  Try to get out for a little air tomorrow, Gaza George, and forget about your scapegoats for a while.  Fresh air doesn't cost anything and would do you a world of good.  Perhaps when you get back, you will find some article you can post about what is happening in the rest of the Middle East which doesn't involve your scapegoats.  By showing us how you post from hate sites and have to regurgitate the same things over and over such as these quotes that we don't know are true or not only shows the viewers how mentally unbalanced you are. Perhaps you should avail yourself of a geriatric psychiatrist to get to the root of the problem.

Scapegoat Theory


----------



## Osomir (Apr 17, 2015)

No.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


*Perhaps you can point out any of the following quotes which are NOT in keeping with the racist nature of Israel?*

"The Palestinians are like crocodiles, the more you give them meat, they want more".... Ehud Barak, Prime Minister of Israel at the time - August 28, 2000. Reported in the Jerusalem Post August 30, 2000.
* " (The Palestinians are) beasts walking on two legs." Menahim Begin, speech to the Knesset, quoted in Amnon Kapeliouk, "Begin and the Beasts". New Statesman, 25 June 1982.
* "The Palestinians" would be crushed like grasshoppers ... heads smashed against the boulders and walls." " Isreali Prime Minister (at the time) in a speech to Jewish settlers New York Times April 1, 1988.
* "When we have settled the land, all the Arabs will be able to do about it will be to scurry around like drugged cockroaches in a bottle." Raphael Eitan, Chief of Staff of the Israeli Defence Forces, New York Times, 14 April 1983.
* "How can we return the occupied territories? There is nobody to return them to." Golda Maier, March 8, 1969.
* "There was no such thing as Palestinians, they never existed." Golda Maier Israeli Prime Minister June 15, 1969."
Disturbing Quotes From Leading Zionists


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


The truth hurts, Georgie. No pain, no gain.


----------



## Sally (Apr 17, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Since your quotes come from a hate site, who even knows that the quotes are true or not, but evidently you are getting a cheap thrill posting these quotes over and over.  Meanwhile, why not give it a rest for a while.  There is lots going on in the Middle East, and even you, constantly obsessing about the Jews, can't be oblivious to what is happening.  Show us that you can at least post an article once in a while which doesn't involve your scapegoats, the Jews.  If you feel you can't do this because it is more important for you to be vomiting out about your scapegoats, then I suggest you go to the Psych Ward at the L.A. County Hospital and tell them that you need help.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 18, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> The truth hurts, Georgie. No pain, no gain.


*The truth about Israel:
* "*We must do everything to ensure they (the Palestinian refugees) never do return" David Ben-Gurion, in his diary, 18 July 1948, quoted in Michael Bar Zohar's Ben-Gurion: the Armed Prophet, Prentice-Hall, 1967, p. 157.

** "We should prepare to go over to the offensive. Our aim is to smash Lebanon, Trans-Jordan, and Syria. The weak point is Lebanon, for the Moslem regime is artificial and easy for us to undermine. We shall establish a Christian state there, and then we will smash the Arab Legion, eliminate Trans-Jordan; Syria will fall to us. We then bomb and move on and take Port Said, Alexandria and Sinai." David Ben-Gurion, May 1948, to the General Staff. From Ben-Gurion, A Biography, by Michael Ben-Zohar, Delacorte, New York 1978.*

* "We must use terror, assassination, intimidation, land confiscation, and the cutting of all social services to rid the Galilee of its Arab population." Israel Koenig, "The Koenig Memorandum."

* "Jewish villages were built in the place of Arab villages. You do not even know the names of these Arab villages, and I do not blame you because geography books no longer exist... There is not a single place built in this country that did not have a former Arab population." Moshe Dayan, address to the Technion, Haifa, reported in Haaretz, April 4, 1969.

* "We walked outside, Ben-Gurion accompanying us. Allon repeated his question, What is to be done with the Palestinian population?' Ben-Gurion waved his hand in a gesture which said 'Drive them out!'" Yitzhak Rabin, leaked censored version of Rabin memoirs, published in the New York Times, 23 October 1979.
*You're not even a little disturbed, Hossie?
Disturbing Quotes From Leading Zionists*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 18, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 18, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > The truth hurts, Georgie. No pain, no gain.
> ...





georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > The truth hurts, Georgie. No pain, no gain.
> ...


You wouldn't know the Truth if it reached up and bit you in the ass.

Your goal is to spread Propaganda against Israel and erode support for them around the globe.  It is Psych Warfare to get the West to drop their support for Israel....................

Nothing new here..............your side as been Lying for decades and you are continuing the tradition.

Changes NOTHING.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 18, 2015)

boedicca
Hossfly
SassyIrishLass
Kondor3
CMike
peach174
B. Kidd
Jroc
Jackson
The Professor
The Irish Ram
Rocko
francoHFW
Tipsycatlover
aris2chat
Roudy
Sally
TheGreatGatsby
toastman
AngelsNDemons
skye
Jeremiah
S.J.
deltex1
Travis007
eagle1462010
Sweet_Caroline
Delta4Embassy
Dogmaphobe
Porker
featherlite
DarkFury
Mr.Right


----------



## JWBooth (Apr 18, 2015)

My one and only priority is Texas.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 18, 2015)

JWBooth said:


> My one and only priority is Texas.


Noted.  Thanks for voting even though we disagree.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 18, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Your goal is to spread Propaganda against Israel and erode support for them around the globe. It is Psych Warfare to get the West to drop their support for Israel....................


"'It is the duty of Israeli leaders to explain to public opinion, clearly and courageously, a certain number of facts that are forgotten with time. The first of these is that there is no Zionism,colonialization or Jewish State without the eviction of the Arabs and the expropriation of their lands.' Yoram Bar Porath, Yediot Aahronot, of 14 July 1972."


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

yeah?    so???      you tried to make a point?----Porath was also President of
the Hebrew University------had he been a Saudi Arabian and insisted that there
should be an emphasis on the fact that the rapist pig of Arabia evicted
all non muslims from Arabia----except the women he enslaved and raped
and passed out to his boyfriends-----he would have been executed.   He also
like to use provocative statements as a teaching method to stimulate debate. 
Hernan Cortez killed Montezuma and stole the gold


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> yeah?    so???      you tried to make a point?----Porath was also President of
> the Hebrew University------had he been a Saudi Arabian and insisted that there
> should be an emphasis on the fact that the rapist pig of Arabia evicted
> all non muslims from Arabia----except the women he enslaved and raped
> ...


Rich, racist Saudi royals deserve the same fate as rich racist Jews.
Right, Hasbara?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah?    so???      you tried to make a point?----Porath was also President of
> ...



the Saudi royals  did not invent the filth of shariah law-----your comment is
idiotic       In my lifetime I knew only one Saudi----like thousands of others ---he
was of the "royal family"-------half of saudia Arabia got some "royal"  shot into their
mothers.      He might be a university professor some day-----something like PORATH-----the poor kid got involved with too many jewish intellectuals whilst in
the USA     ----(like me)


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


>



yup    "Palestine"  had the right to exist-----in 70  AD-----the romans had no right to
invade and colonize and steal   ISRAEL/JUDEA  from  the jews and rename it
 "PALESTINA"-------and the scum of Arabia had no right to invade it a few hundred
years later and rename it   BALESTINE -------   Israel/Judea forever


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I think that Palestine has the right to exist, too.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Sally said:


> Since your quotes come from a hate site, who even knows that the quotes are true or not...


I'm pretty sure you certainly don't!


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Balestine does exist-----it was renamed JORDAN---because it is the part
of  BALESTINE previously known as  TRANSJORDAN.   It might be a good
idea ---for the sake of  BALESTINIAN nationalism to get rid of the  HASHEMITE
"ROYALS" ----they are Arabian plants


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > I'll stand on it, as we put it back where it belongs, in the history books.  Does that count?
> ...





 I stand for Israel the only safe haven in a sea of Islamic violence and terrorism.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> What are the Jews offering to sway my opinion?





 LIFE as opposed to islam


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Sounds like an Endlösung to me.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



if you consider the fact that  SYRIA was ----historically---way back ---considered part of  "Palestine"-----ya got no problem


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 19, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> What are the Jews offering to sway my opinion?



I could give you a nice pair of undies------all I have is used tighty whities---it's better than nothing.


----------



## Sally (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Since your quotes come from a hate site, who even knows that the quotes are true or not...
> ...



Of course you are going to prove to us, Billy Boy, that all the quotes from the hate sites are true.  Say, I have a great idea.  Why don't you drive up to see Gaza George.  He could use a little company with someone who thinks as he does.  You two can sit around and talk about the quotes the entire day. Why don't you bring over a couple of your women friends and you can have a double date talking about the quotes?


----------



## Sally (Apr 19, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Eagle, it is quite apparent that Gaza George is mentally ill.  He probably spent all his grownup years muttering about the "greedy" Jews in the Los Angeles area holding him back; and now that he has a forum to write about them, he finds it convenient to use the Palestinian Arabs as his pawns to continue his fight against those "greedy Jews" no matter how many Arabs in other Middle East country are lying in their own pools of blood because they were murdered by their fellow Arabs.  He reminds me of those crazy men who get on their soapboxes and rant and rant just by his constant rant on this forum against the Jews..


----------



## Sally (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Gaza George, since you really don't care about the Arabs as evidenced by you never posting about what many Arabs are going through in other Middle East countries, it is obvious that you are just using the Palestinian Arabs as your pawns.  No one on this forum can help you with your psychological problems of being a failure in life that even at one time you stated that you lived under a bridge and received food stamps before you got your tiny subsidized apartment.  Instead of obsessing over your scapegoats, the Jews, why not go to the Public Library in your area, check out a Spanish-English dictionary, learn how to say "Do your children need any help with their school work," and then go around to your Guatemalan and El Salvadoran neighbors in your apartment building and ask them that question.  Surely, with all the time you appear to have on your hands, at least help some of the children in your building.  This way it will get your mind off of your scapegoats.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

Sally said:


> Of course you are going to prove to us, Billy Boy, that all the quotes from the hate sites are true.  Say, I have a great idea.  Why don't you drive up to see Gaza George.  He could use a little company with someone who thinks as he does.  You two can sit around and talk about the quotes the entire day. Why don't you bring over a couple of your women friends and you can have a double date talking about the quotes?


You're the one who objects.  The burden of proof is on you to provide evidence they are not true.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 20, 2015)

Let's see....

Do I stand with an a country that has stood by _us_, or a bunch of terrorists that will kill innocent individuals without provocation at any opportunity?

No question there.... The terrorists in Hezbollah (which has in fact killed _our _troops) and Hamas can _GO TO HELL!!!!!!_


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Let's see....
> 
> Do I stand with an a country that has stood by _us_, or a bunch of terrorists that will kill innocent individuals without provocation at any opportunity?
> 
> No question there.... The terrorists in Hezbollah (which has in fact killed _our _troops) and Hamas can _GO TO HELL!!!!!!_



How quickly some forget.

Why did Israel attack USS Liberty


----------



## Sally (Apr 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you are going to prove to us, Billy Boy, that all the quotes from the hate sites are true.  Say, I have a great idea.  Why don't you drive up to see Gaza George.  He could use a little company with someone who thinks as he does.  You two can sit around and talk about the quotes the entire day. Why don't you bring over a couple of your women friends and you can have a double date talking about the quotes?
> ...



Tut, tut, Billy Boy, since Gaza George posted these quotes that he got from a hate site, he and of course you now being buddies can show us some legitimate sites where all these quotes are mentioned.  As I said previously, since the Jew haters have dug up these quotes time and time again throughout the years, a poster did visit the Haaretz office when visiting Israel and asked them if they ever published that first quote.  They looked through their archives and said that they never published that.  Meanwhile, don't forget to find a couple of women so that you and Gaza George can go on a double date this weekend.  Perhaps the date should take place in Gaza George's apartment in front of his computer where you all can research these quotes and pull up some legitimate sites.  Afterward, the four of you can find a little cafe that  caters to the El Salvadorans and Guatemalans in the neighborhood so you can have a taste of the neighborhood flavor.


----------



## Sally (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see....
> ...




When all else fails, the Jew haters drag up the Liberty incident for the umpteenth time.  They seem to have so little to drag up so you see them pull up the Liberty incident, the Zionist quotes from the hate sites, the fake Talmud quotations, etc.  Now, Haniyah, being a good Muslim convert (unless Haniyah is actually in this particular response about the Liberty the guy who popped in under her screen name and said his wife comes from Spain -- could be musical chairs here, folks), she will also bring up the Liberty incident and whatever else she can blame the Jews.  For your information, Haniyah, my husband is retired Navy, and if you go to get-togethers with other retirees (especially those who were around during the Liberty incident as was my husband, being on an aircraft carrier in the Med at that time), they will tell  you that it happened in the fog of war and that the U.S. should have informed Israel that there was an intelligence ship in the area.  Nevertheless, the Jew haters will still continue to drag up the Liberty incident.  I am sure that it wouldn't be too long before it is mentioned again.

By the way, years ago there was a Naval Intelligence officer posting who said that if people in American knew just how much Israel helped America, they wouldn't deny Israel anything.  Perhaps Haniyah can tell us how her new Muslim brethren have helped America.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Israel is America's worst enemy.   .......


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2015)

Sally said:


> Tut, tut, Billy Boy, since Gaza George posted these quotes that he got from a hate site, he and of course you now being buddies can show us some legitimate sites where all these quotes are mentioned.  As I said previously, since the Jew haters have dug up these quotes time and time again throughout the years, a poster did visit the Haaretz office when visiting Israel and asked them if they ever published that first quote.  They looked through their archives and said that they never published that.  Meanwhile, don't forget to find a couple of women so that you and Gaza George can go on a double date this weekend.  Perhaps the date should take place in Gaza George's apartment in front of his computer where you all can research these quotes and pull up some legitimate sites.  Afterward, the four of you can find a little cafe that  caters to the El Salvadorans and Guatemalans in the neighborhood so you can have a taste of the neighborhood flavor.


It doesn't matter what site the quotes come from, the source is not the site, it's the person who made the statement being quoted, you stupid bitch!  You need to prove Moshe Dyan, Ehud Barak, Menahim Begin and Golda Maier, never said those things.

Your personal feelings towards a particular website, don't mean shit!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Let's see....
> 
> Do I stand with an a country that has stood by _us..._


Tell that to the men of the USS Liberty.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 21, 2015)

Sally said:


> When all else fails, the Jew haters drag up the Liberty incident for the umpteenth time


USS Liberty Contact Page


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> if you consider the fact that SYRIA was ----historically---way back ---considered part of "Palestine"-----ya got no problem


Palestine was, historically, considered southern SYRIA, so you still have the Zionist colonization of Palestine problem that racists like you continue to white wash.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 21, 2015)

Sally said:


> Eagle, it is quite apparent that Gaza George is mentally ill. He probably spent all his grownup years muttering about the "greedy" Jews in the Los Angeles area holding him back; and now that he has a forum to write about them, he finds it convenient to use the Palestinian Arabs as his pawns to continue his fight against those "greedy Jews"







^^^Greedy Jews


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 21, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 21, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> [
> USS Liberty Contact Page



Making that umpteen and one times human excrement have dredged up the old canard.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 21, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Making that umpteen and one times human excrement have dredged up the old canard.


*Eyewitness testimony, Shitstain:
*
"Within a few short moments, and without any warning, Israeli fighter aircraft launched a rocket attack on USS _Liberty_. The aircraft made repeated firing passes, attacking USS _Liberty_ with rockets and their internal cannons. After the first flight of fighter aircraft had exhausted their ordnance, subsequent flights of Israeli fighter aircraft continued to prosecute the attack with rockets, cannon fire, and napalm*..."
*
"After the Israeli fighter aircraft completed their attacks, three Israeli torpedo boats arrived and began a surface attack about 35 minutes after the start of the air attack. The torpedo boats launched a total of five torpedoes, one of which struck the side of USS_Liberty_, opposite the ship's research spaces. [20] Twenty-six Americans in addition to the eight who had been killed in the earlier air attacks, were killed as a result of this explosion..."

"Damage control firefighters, who had already risked their lives merely by appearing on deck, had to abandon their efforts because their fire hoses had been shredded by machine gun fire.[23]

"Survivors also report that the torpedo boat crews fired on the inflated life boats launched by the crew after the captain gave the order 'prepare to abandon ship.'[24] 

"This order had to be rescinded because the crew was unable to stand on the main deck without being fired upon *and the life rafts were destroyed as they were launched.

USS Liberty Memorial Summary of Events*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > if you consider the fact that SYRIA was ----historically---way back ---considered part of "Palestine"-----ya got no problem
> ...




Palestine ----historically ----was described as including parts of  "Syria"  by the greek historian   HERODOTUS   something like  500 BC       At that time the United
States was not described at all.      Your post makes no sense.     Israel/Judea was simply renamed   "palestina"  by the romans --(who had a very high regard for the greeks bordering on neurotic)     Jews never entirely left Israel/Judea despite intensive oppression by the occupying  "holy roman empire"  since 70 AD-----then colonists from Arabia showed up      Try to make a bit of sense,  georgie


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Palestine ----historically ----was described as including parts of "Syria" by the greek historian HERODOTUS something like 500 BC At that time the United
> States was not described at all. Your post makes no sense


Palestine being Southern Syria made no sense after the French drove Faisal from Damascus in 1920, did it, Hasbarosie?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

the notion that  Palestine is part of Syria is   -----for the most part -----an ISLAMIC position------pimp-Georgie.     Syria was once an empire-----sorta-----against which
DA JOOOS   rebelled     MACABEES.     ----remember?    The islamo pig notion
has included an idea that the  EMPIRE OF SYRIA ----is kinda some historic
caliphate ----(acutally it was greek dominated)    and includes Palestine.    Assad is
working on a sorta similar notion.     Your boyfriend   SADAAM  worked on the idea that he was HEIR TO NEBUCHADNEZZER----remember him?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> the notion that Palestine is part of Syria is -----for the most part -----an ISLAMIC position------pimp-Georgie. Syria was once an empire-----sorta-----against which
> DA JOOOS rebelled MACABEES. ----remember?


20th Century...remember?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the notion that Palestine is part of Syria is -----for the most part -----an ISLAMIC position------pimp-Georgie. Syria was once an empire-----sorta-----against which
> ...


you got that in Hebrew?     ben gurion did not know English----in  1937
amos ben gurion  -----david ben gurion's only son----was 10 years old----
you get stupider and stupider every day,   georgie


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you got that in Hebrew? ben gurion did not know English----in 1937
> amos ben gurion -----david ben gurion's only son----was 10 years old----


Proves absolutely nothing.
Maybe you're too old to lie?




They didn't forget.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you got that in Hebrew? ben gurion did not know English----in 1937
> ...



SO?     what is your point?     arabs were sworn to murder jews -----they so claimed----incessantly.         and still do       There are lots of places to which jews
cannot go-----does that make the people of those countries  WAR CRIMINALS? 
A jew cannot even board a plane that might land in Saudi Arabia.   I don't know a single jew born in the islamo Nazi cesspit in which my husband was born who
would consider setting foot in that country again.     You are getting dimmer every day


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> jew cannot even board a plane that might land in Saudi Arabia. I don't know a single jew born in the islamo Nazi cesspit in which my husband was born who
> would consider setting foot in that country again. You are getting dimmer every day


Maybe Jews should have stolen Poland instead of Palestine?
Better luck next time?


----------



## toastman (Apr 21, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the notion that Palestine is part of Syria is -----for the most part -----an ISLAMIC position------pimp-Georgie. Syria was once an empire-----sorta-----against which
> ...




“Kill the Jews wherever you find them. This pleases God, history and religion.”
- Haj Amin al-Husseini, Mufti of Jerusalem
(Radio Berlin, March 1, 1944; quoted in Robert Wistrich, _Muslim Anti-Semitism: A Clear and Present Danger_[American Jewish Committee, 2002], p. 47)

“I personally wish that the Jews do not drive us to this war, as this will be a war of extermination and momentous massacre which will be spoken of like the Tartar massacre or the Crusader wars.”
- Azzam Pasha, Secretary-General of the Arab League
(_Akhbar al-Yom_, Egypt, October 11, 1947; quoted in David Barnett and Efraim Karsh, “Azzam’s Genocidal Threat,” _Middle East Quarterly_, Fall 2011)

“If the Jewish state becomes a fact, and this is realized by the Arab peoples, they will drive the Jews who live in their midst into the sea… Even if we are beaten now in Palestine, we will never submit. We will never accept the Jewish state... But for politics, the Egyptian army alone, or volunteers of the Muslim Brotherhood, could have destroyed the Jews.”
- Hassan al-Banna, Muslim Brotherhood founder
(_New York Times_, August 2, 1948)

“In demanding the return of the Palestinian refugees the Arabs mean their return as masters, not slaves, or to put it more clearly – the intention is the extermination of Israel.”
- Salah al-Din, Egyptian Foreign Minister
(_Al-Misri_, Egypt, October 11, 1949; quoted in Harris O. Schoenberg, _A Mandate for Terror: The United Nations and the PLO_ [Shapolsky Books, 1989], p. 239)

“Israel, to the Arab world, is like a cancer to the human body, and the only way of remedy is to uproot it just like a cancer… Had we united then [in 1948] Israel would not have come into existence. Israel is a serious wound in the Arab world body, and we cannot endure the pain of this wound forever. We don’t have the patience to see Israel remain occupying part of Palestine for long… We Arabs total about 50,000,000. Why don’t we sacrifice 10,000,000 of our number to live in pride and self-respect?”
- King Saud of Saudi Arabia
(_New York Times_, January 10, 1954)

“Is not Israel’s isolation a natural result of her racial artificiality, a patchwork society of German, Polish, East European recruits, of her cultural and political singularity, and to the fact that she does not belong, and should not belong to that part of the Arab world upon which she was imposed by outside force? … No international intrigue, no force whatsoever can oblige the Arabs to accept the intruders whose hands are still stained with the blood of other Arabs…”
- M. Samir Ahmed, Egyptian Embassy Press Secretary
(Letter, _Washington Post_, September 20, 1955)

“We are awaiting aggression by Israel and any supporters of Israel. We will make it a decisive battle and get rid of Israel once and for all… This is the dream of every Arab.”
- Gamal Abdel Nasser, President of Egypt
(_Washington Post_, July 27, 1959)

“If the refugees return to Israel – Israel will cease to exist.”
- Gamal Abdel Nasser
(_Zuercher Woche_, West Germany, September 1, 1961; quoted in Harris O. Schoenberg, _A Mandate for Terror: The United Nations and the PLO_ [Shapolsky Books, 1989], p. 239)

“... collective Arab military preparations, when they are completed, will constitute the ultimate practical means for the final liquidation of Israel.”
- Arab League
(Summit Declaration, January 1964; quoted in Avi Shlaim, _The Iron Wall: Israel and the Arab World_ [Penguin, 2001], p. 230)

“Our path to Palestine will not be covered with a red carpet or with yellow sand. Our path to Palestine will be covered with blood… In order that we may liberate Palestine, the Arab nation must unite, the Arab armies must unite, and a unified plan of action must be established.” 
- Gamal Abdel Nasser 
(Pre-election speech, 1965; quoted in Efraim Karsh, _Islamic Imperialism: A History_ [Yale University Press, 2007], p. 162)

“The day on which the Arab hope for the return of the refugees to Palestine is realized will be the day of Israel’s extermination.”
- Abdallah al-Yafi, Lebanese Prime Minister
(_Al-Hayat_, April 29, 1966; quoted in Harris O. Schoenberg, _A Mandate for Terror: The United Nations and the PLO_ [Shapolsky Books, 1989], p. 239)

“We have decided to drench this land with our blood, to oust you, aggressors, and throw you into the sea for good.”
- Syrian government broadcast
(Radio Damascus, May 24, 1966; quoted in Walter Laqueur, _The Road to War_ [Pelican Books, 1969], p. 59)

“We will carry on operations until Israel has been eliminated.”
- Syrian government broadcast
(Radio Damascus, January 16, 1967; quoted in Michael B. Oren, _Six Days of War_ [Oxford University Press, 2002], p. 42)

“We challenge you, Eshkol, to try all your weapons. Put them to the test; they will spell Israel’s death and annihilation.”
- Egyptian government broadcast
(Voice of the Arabs, May 16, 1967; quoted in Walter Laqueur, _The Road to War_ [Pelican Books, 1969], p. 82)

“The Zionist barrack in Palestine is about to collapse and be destroyed… Every one of the hundred million Arabs has been living for the past nineteen years on one hope - to live to see the day Israel is liquidated… There is no life, no peace nor hope for the gangs of Zionism to remain in the occupied land.”
- Egyptian government broadcast
(Voice of the Arabs, May 18, 1967; quoted in Walter Laqueur, _The Road to War_ [Pelican Books, 1969], p. 105)

“It is our chance, Arabs, to direct a blow of death and annihilation to Israel and all its presence in our Holy Land. It is a war for which we are waiting and in which we shall triumph.”
- Egyptian government broadcast
(Voice of the Arabs, May 19, 1967; quoted in Walter Laqueur, _The Road to War_ [Pelican Books, 1969], p. 105)

“[Syrian forces are ready for] the liberation operation to explode Zionist existence.”
- Hafez Assad, Syrian Defence Minister
(_New York Times_, May 21, 1967)

“... the time has come to get rid of the Zionist cancer in Palestine.”
- Taher Yahia, Vice-Premier of Iraq
(_New York Times_, May 21, 1967)

“Fight, Arabs. Let them know that we shall hang the last imperialist soldier with the entrails of the last Zionist.”
- Syrian government broadcast
(Radio Damascus, May 23, 1967; quoted in Walter Laqueur, _The Road to War_ [Pelican Books, 1969], p. 59)

“Israel lacks the strength to endure against the Arabs even for one hour. The Arab people’s decision is unfaltering: to wipe Israel off the face of the map…”
- Syrian government broadcast
(Radio Damascus, May 23, 1967; quoted in Moshe Shemesh, “Did Shuqayri Call For ‘Throwing the Jews into the Sea?” _Israel Studies_, Summer 2003, p. 79)

“We knew that by closing the Gulf of Aqaba it might mean war with Israel. [If war comes] it will be total and the objective will be to destroy Israel.”
- Gamal Abdel Nasser
(_Washington Post_, May 27, 1967)

“The hour has come to end Israel’s existence.”
- Sheikh Ahmed Kaftaro, Grand Mufti of Syria
(_New York Times_, May 28, 1967)

“With the closing of the Straits [of Tiran], Israel faces two possibilities, both of which are blood-soaked: either it will die by strangulation in the wake of the Arab military and economic blockade, or it will die by shooting from the Arab forces surrounding it in the south, north and east.”
- Egyptian government broadcast
(Radio Cairo, May 27, 1967; quoted in Moshe Shemesh, “Did Shuqayri Call For ‘Throwing the Jews into the Sea?” _Israel Studies_, Summer 2003, p. 79)

“We shall destroy Israel and those behind Israel.”
- General Tahar Zbiri, Algerian Chief of Staff
(_New York Times_, May 28, 1967)

“Whoever survives will stay in Palestine, but in my opinion, no-one will remain alive.”
- Ahmed Shuqayri, PLO founder
(_Al-Yawm_, Lebanon, June 3, 1967; quoted in Moshe Shemesh, “Did Shuqayri Call For ‘Throwing the Jews into the Sea?’” _Israel Studies_, Summer 2003, p. 72)

“Strike the enemy’s settlements, turn them into dust, pave the Arab roads with the skulls of Jews.”
- Hafez Assad
(Michael B. Oren, _Six Days of War_ [Oxford University Press, 2002], p. 293)

“By God, if it is decreed that we have to wade through seven seas of blood and that the whole region has to sink in blood to get revenge for its honor and dignity, then we will wade through the seas of blood.”
- Syrian government broadcast
(Radio Damascus, June 11, 1967, quoted in Walter Laqueur, _The Road to War_ [Pelican Books, 1969], p. 118)

“The operation of liberation is not merely removing an imperialistic base, but what is more important: the extermination of a society; not only is military defeat the aim in the Palestinian war of liberation, but the liquidation of the Zionist character of the occupied land, whether in manpower or in society.”
- Fatah statement
(_Liberation of the Occupied Lands and the Method of Struggle Against Direct Colonialism_, September 1967; quoted in Y. Harkabi, _The Palestinian Covenant and its Meaning_ [Vallentine Mitchell, 1979], pp. 47-8)

“The real Palestine problem is the existence of Israel in Palestine. As long as a Zionist existence remains even in a tiny part of it - that will mean occupation. The important thing is to liquidate the Israel occupation, and there is no difference between the territories lately occupied and those occupied before.”
- Egyptian government broadcast
(Radio Cairo, March 17, 1968, quoted in Gil Carl AlRoy, “Do the Arabs Want Peace?” _Commentary_, February 1974)

“The partition of Palestine in 1947 and the establishment of the State of Israel are entirely illegal, regardless of the passage of time…” (Article 19); “The Balfour Declaration, the Mandate for Palestine and everything that has been based upon them, are deemed null and void.” (Article 20); “… the liberation of Palestine will destroy the Zionist and imperialist presence…” (Article 22).
- PLO Covenant
(Palestine National Council, July 1-17, 1968; reprinted Y. Harkabi, _The Palestinian Covenant and its Meaning_[Vallentine Mitchell, 1979])

“There is no room in the Middle East for Arab nationalism and Zionist nationalism… in the Middle East there is no room for the Arab nation and Israel…”
- Mohammed Heikal, Nasser’s adviser and spokesman
(_Al-Ahram_, February 21, 1969; quoted in Yehoshafat Harkabi, _Palestinians and Israel_ [Keter Books, 1974], p. 1)

“We must fight our way to victory on a sea of blood and a horizon of fire.”
- Gamal Abdel Nasser
(_Wall Street Journal_, November 14, 1969)

“I believe that we now have a duty to remove the aggressor from our land and to regain the Arab territory occupied by the Israelis. We can then engage in a clandestine struggle to liberate the land of Palestine, to liberate Haifa and Jaffa.” 
- Gamal Abdel Nasser 
(Meeting with King Hussein, 1970; quoted in Efraim Karsh, _Islamic Imperialism: A History_ [Yale University Press, 2007], p. 172)

“We shall never stop until we can go back home and Israel is destroyed… The goal of our struggle is the end of Israel, and there can be no compromises or mediations… the goal of this violence is the elimination of Zionism from Palestine in all its political, economic and military aspects… We don’t want peace, we want victory. Peace for us means Israel’s destruction and nothing else. ”
- Yasser Arafat, PLO chairman
(_Washington Post_, March 29, 1970)

“There are only two specific Arab goals at present: elimination of the consequences of the 1967 aggression through Israel’s withdrawal from all the lands it occupied that year, and elimination of the consequences of the 1948 aggression through the eradication of Israel. The second goal is not, in fact, specific but abstract, and some of us make the mistake of starting with the second step instead of the first… we should learn from the enemy how to move step by step.”
- Mohammed Heikal, Sadat’s adviser and spokesman
(_Al-Ahram_, February 25, 1971; quoted in Theodore Draper, “The Road to Geneva,” _Commentary_, February 1974)

“If the political efforts succeed and some sort of a political solution is found which will eliminate the traces of aggression, this would by no means bring an end to our struggle against Zionism and imperialism, and will by no means bring a happy conclusion to our fateful battle against the United States and Israel, because no political settlement whatsoever could eliminate the basic contradiction which exists – and will continue to exist – between the Arab nation on the one hand and American imperialism and Zionism on the other… As long as the racist colonialist entity continues to burden the usurped land of Palestine, there will be a ‘focus’ for threat, expansion and aggression, a ‘center’ for counter-revolution, and a ‘broadcasting station’ for psychological warfare. Thus a political solution cannot by any means bring an end to the battle against the enemy.”
- Ahmed Nabil al-Hilali, Arab Socialist Union, Egypt
(_Al-Katib_, March 1971; quoted in Yehoshafat Harkabi, _Palestinians and Israel_ [Keter Books, 1974], pp. 146-7)

“Once again, total Israeli withdrawal, if it were to take place, would be tantamount to showing that military strength is irrelevant to the outcome of the conflict… If you could succeed in bringing it about, you would have passed sentence on the entire state of Israel.”
- Mohammed Heikal, Sadat’s adviser and spokesman
(Interview, _Journal of Palestine Studies_, Autumn 1971, p. 7)

“The books published about Hitler depict him as a scoundrel who turned on other nations… his favourite dish seems to have been the Jews. He burned and drowned them because they are traitors to every land… People all over the world have come to realise that Hitler was right, since Jews respect neither law, religion, nor moral values. They are bloodsuckers and interested in destroying the whole world so that Israel shall remain. They are interested in destroying the whole world which has thrust them out of its midst, expelled them and despised them for centuries… and burned them in Hitler’s crematoria… one million… two million… six million.”
- Anis Mansour, Sadat’s associate and government commentator
(_Al-Akhbar_, Egypt, August 19, 1973; quoted in _New York Times_, October 21, 1973)

“The demand for an Israeli withdrawal from all the occupied Arab territory is a partial demand which the Arab states call for as part of a general liberation plan whose purpose is to bring an end to the racist colonial presence in Palestine…”
- Egyptian government editorial
(_Al-Gomhouria_, Egypt, September 25, 1973; quoted in _New York Times_, October 21, 1973)

“Our forces continue to pursue the enemy and strike at him and will continue to strike at enemy forces until we regain our positions in our occupied land and continue then until we liberate the whole land.”
- Hafez Assad, President of Syria
(Radio Damascus, October 15, 1973; reprinted in Walter Laqueur, ed., _The Israel-Arab Reader_ [Bantam Books, rev. ed., 1976], p. 459)

“The issue is not just the liberation of the Arab territories occupied since June 5, 1967, but strikes against the future of Israel more powerfully and in a more profound manner, although this is not obvious right now. This means that if the Arabs are able to liberate their territories occupied since June 5, 1967 by force, what can prevent them in the next stage from liberating Palestine itself by force?”
- Mohammed Heikal, Sadat’s adviser and spokesman
(_Al-Ahram_, October 19, 1973; quoted in Theodore Draper, “The Road to Geneva,” _Commentary_, February 1974; Gil Carl AlRoy, “Do the Arabs Want Peace?” _Commentary_, February 1974)

“All our moves are based on four general principles: continued use of the rifle, no waiving of historical rights, no peace, and no negotiations… Whatever form of government is established in the territory when the shadow of occupation passes away, whenever I address my fighters and revolutionaries, I shall say: ‘Let our rifles be aimed at the beloved land, the land of the homeland, the land of Palestine.’”
- Yasser Arafat
(_Al-Safir_, Beirut, March 26, 1974; _Journal of Palestine Studies_, Summer 1974, pp. 212-3)

“The [Palestine] Liberation Organization will employ all means, and first and foremost armed struggle, to liberate Palestinian territory and to establish the independent combatant national authority for the people over every part of Palestinian territory that is liberated” (Article 2); “Once it is established, the Palestinian national authority will strive to achieve a union of the confrontation countries, with the aim of completing the liberation of all Palestinian territory…” (Article 8).
- PLO Phased Plan
(Wafa, Beirut, June 9, 1974; _Journal of Palestine Studies_, Summer 1974, p. 224)

“The effort of our generation is to return to the 1967 borders. Afterward the next generation will carry the responsibility.”
- Anwar Sadat, President of Egypt
(_Al-Anwar_, June 22, 1975; quoted in Y. Harkabi, _Arab Strategies and Israel’s Response_ [Free Press, 1977], p. 55)

Q: “Are you saying that if Israel withdraws to its pre-’67 borders and recognizes the national rights of the Palestinians to a separate state of your own, the Palestine Liberation Organization would be prepared to accept the reality of Israel’s existence?”
A: “No, I am saying that the Israelis have two choices: to let all the Palestinians return to their land and have this democratic state we propose, or to live in this so-called state of Israel without letting the Palestinians return. If they choose the latter, they will surely die and we will surely win… this Zionist ghetto of Israel must be destroyed… We will unite the whole region in one state, not just Palestine.”
- Farouk Kaddoumi, Director of the PLO Political Department
(_Newsweek_, January 5, 1976)

“Let us all die, let us all be killed, let us all be assassinated, but we will not recognize Israel.”
- Salah Khalaf (Abu Iyad), PLO deputy leader
(New York Times, February 17, 1976)

“Israel is an alien body in the Arab sea. This body is bound to disappear given the effective medicine – a united Arab front.”
- Abu Hassan, PLO representative
(Foreign Broadcast Information Service, September 26, 1977; quoted in _The New Republic_, October 18, 1980)

“I want to tell Carter and Begin that when the Arabs set off their volcano there will be only Arabs in this part of the world… Our people will continue to fuel the torch of the revolution with rivers of blood until the whole of the occupied homeland is liberated, the whole of the homeland is liberated, not just a part of it.”
- Yasser Arafat
(Associated Press, March 12, 1979)

“Peace for us means the destruction of Israel. We are preparing for an all-out war, a war which will last for generations… We shall not rest until the day when we return to our home, and until we destroy Israel.”
- Yasser Arafat
(_El Mundo_, Venezuela, February 11, 1980; _The Times_, UK, August 5, 1980)

“Fatah is a nationalist revolutionary movement bent on the complete liberation of Palestine [and] the liquidation of the Zionist entity economically, militarily, politically, culturally and intellectually…”
- Fatah Congress resolution
(Associated Press, June 5, 1980)

“Without any doubt the PLO is entirely in agreement with the [Fatah] resolution… We wish at any price to liquidate the State of Israel.”
- Ibrahim Souss, PLO representative
(Europe No. 1 Radio, France, June 16, 1980; _The Times_, UK, August 5, 1980)

“We shall never allow Israel to live in peace… We shall never recognize Israel, never accept the usurper, the colonialist, the imperialist.”
- Farouk Kaddoumi
(_Der Stern_, West Germany, July 30, 1981)

“The establishment of a Palestinian state over part of the Palestinian soil does not amount to a renunciation of the strategic aim. It is a pity that Israel realizes that… and knows that the establishment of such a state constitutes the reassertion of Palestinian identity and the beginning of the end for Israel.”
- Shafiq al-Hut, Director of the PLO’s Beirut office
(_Al-Anba_, Kuwait, March 20, 1983; quoted in Barry Rubin, _Revolution Until Victory? The Politics and History of the PLO_ [Harvard University Press, 1994], p. 70)

“The Palestinian people will achieve an independent Palestinian state which will be the start of the liberation of the entire homeland. This is the beginning of the liberation and not its end or a halt along the borders of that state. The Palestinian state which shall arise shall be the beginning of the end of Israel.”
- Salah Khalaf (Abu Iyad)
(_Al-Qabas_, Kuwait, November 10, 1984; quoted in Harris O. Schoenberg, _A Mandate For Terror: The United Nations and the PLO_ [Shapolsky Books, 1989], pp. 398-9)

“The Prophet of Allah… says: ‘The Last Hour would not come until the Muslims fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them, and until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim or Servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him…’” (Article 7); “They are behind the French Revolution, the Communist Revolution and most of the revolutions here and there which we have heard of and are hearing of. With wealth they formed secret organizations throughout the world to destroy societies and promote the Zionist cause; these organizations included the Freemasons, the Rotary and Lions clubs, and others... They are behind the First World War… They are behind the Second World War…” (Article 22); “the Zionist plan has no bounds, and after Palestine they wish to expand from the Nile River to the Euphrates… such is their plan in the _Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion_” (Article 32).
- Hamas Covenant
(Gaza, August 18, 1988; reprinted in _Journal of Palestine Studies_, Summer 1993, pp. 122-34)

“Palestine, whose shape resembles a dagger, doesn’t know the meaning of partition. Our independence does not mean the partition of the dagger, but rather, its penetration into the soil of the homeland… Those who expect the collapse of the Zionist structure through one decisive hit… don’t realize how the masses create their own power through a sequence of interrelated historical phases.”
- Ahmed Abd a-Rahman, Fatah chief spokesman
(_Falastin al-Thawra_, November 27, 1988; _Jerusalem Post_, December 21, 1988)

“The borders of our state… represent only a part of our national aspirations. We will strive to expand them so as to realize our ambition for the entire territory of Palestine.”
- Salah Khalaf (Abu Iyad)
(_Al-Anba_, Kuwait, December 5, 1988; quoted in Efraim Karsh, _Arafat’s War: The Man and his Battle for Israeli Conquest_ [Grove Press, 2003], p. 51)

“The establishment of a Palestinian state on any part of Palestine is but a step toward the whole of Palestine.”
- Salah Khalaf (Abu Iyad)
(_Al-Anba_, Kuwait, December 13, 1988; quoted in Efraim Karsh, _Arafat’s War: The Man and his Battle for Israeli Conquest_ [Grove Press, 2003], p. 51)

“It is [an] incontrovertible fact that Palestine is Arab-Islamic and that the Jews are the scum of humanity that gathered from the four corners of the earth and conquered our land… Treachery flows in their blood, as the Quran testifies.”
- Salah Khalaf (Abu Iyad)
(_Al-Qabas_, November 28, 1989; quoted in Barry Rubin, _Revolution Until Victory? The Politics and History of the PLO_ [Harvard University Press, 1994], p. 180)

“... the so-called ‘State of Israel’ was one of the consequences of World War II and should disappear, like the Berlin Wall has along with the other consequences of that war.”
- Yasser Arafat, joint statement with Colonel Gaddafi
(BBC Summary of World Broadcasts, January 8, 1990)

“You Germans have great expertise in the killing of Jews with gas. This interests us in the same way… How [can] this knowledge… be used to destroy Israel?”
- General Amer al-Saadi, Iraqi chemical weapons commander
(Kenneth Timmerman, _The Death Lobby_ [Bantam Books, 1992], p. 81)

“It is an open war until the elimination of Israel and until the death of the last Jew on earth.”
- Hezbollah statement, issued under Islamic Jihad alias
(United Press International, March 24, 1992)

“We have to accept the [Oslo] deal and wait for a change in the circumstances that could lead to the elimination of Israel.”
- Abu el-Aynayn, PLO commander in Rashidieh, Lebanon
(_US News and World Report_, September 27, 1993)

“We will not lay down our weapons until complete liberation... Sooner or later we will throw the Zionists into the sea.”
- Lt. Col. Munir Maqdah, PLO commander in Lebanon
(Reuters, October 8, 1993)

“Palestine cannot contain the two of us. It is either us or the Zionists.”
- Abu Imad, PLO military commander in Bourj al-Barajneh, Lebanon
(_Jerusalem Report_, November 18, 1993)

“The Palestinian people know there is a state that was established through coercion and it must be destroyed.”
- Farouk Kaddoumi
(Reuters, _Yediot Aharonot_, August 10, 1994)

“The PLO will now concentrate on splitting Israel psychologically into two camps... We plan to eliminate the State of Israel and establish a Palestinian state. We will make life unbearable for Jews by psychological warfare and population explosion. Jews will not want to live among Arabs. I have no use for Jews. They are and remain Jews. We now need all the help we can get from you in our battle for a united Palestine under Arab rule.”
- Yasser Arafat, speech to Arab diplomats in Stockholm
(_Jerusalem Post_, February 23, 1996)

“We are sure of our victory against the Americans and the Jews as promised by the Prophet: Judgment day shall not come until the Muslim fights the Jew, where the Jew will hide behind trees and stones, and the tree and the stone will speak and say, ‘Muslim, behind me is a Jew. Come and kill him.’”
- Osama bin Laden, al-Qaeda leader
(_Esquire_, February 1999)

“... the criminals, the terrorists - are the Jews… They are the ones who must be butchered and killed, as Allah the Almighty said: ‘Fight them: Allah will torture them at your hands, and will humiliate them and will help you to overcome them’ … Have no mercy on the Jews, no matter where they are, in any country. Fight them, wherever you are. Wherever you meet them, kill them.”
- Dr Ahmad Abu Halabiya, Palestinian Authority cleric
(Palestinian Authority Television, October 13, 2000)

“Thanks to Hitler, of blessed memory, who… revenged in advance, against the most vile criminals on the face of the earth. Although we do have a complaint against him, for his revenge on them was not enough.”
- Egyptian government newspaper
(_Al-Akhbar_, Egypt, April 18, 2001; repeated on April 25, 2001)

“[This is] an exceptional historic opportunity to finish off the entire cancerous Zionist project.”
- Sheikh Hassan Nasrallah, Hezbollah leader
(_Financial Times_, Europe Edition, April 25, 2001)

“No one can ask why Hitler punished the Jews… Did Hitler attack the Jews or did their crime deserve even more?”
- Egyptian government newspaper
(_Al-Akhbar_, Egypt, May 27, 2001)

“Palestine is Arab and must be liberated from the river to the sea and all the Zionists who emigrated to the land of Palestine must leave.”
- Saddam Hussein, Iraqi dictator
(Iraqi Television, May 30, 2001; quoted in Robert Wistrich, _Muslim Anti-Semitism: A Clear and Present Danger_[American Jewish Committee, 2002], p. 43)

“We are ambushing the Israelis and cheating them… If we agree to declare our state over what is now 22 percent of Palestine, meaning the West Bank and Gaza, our ultimate goal is the liberation of all historic Palestine from the River to the Sea… We distinguish the strategic, long-term goals from the political phased goals, which we are compelled to temporarily accept due to international pressure.”
- Faisal Husseini, PLO strategist
(_Al-Arabi_, Egypt, June 24, 2001; _Jerusalem Report_, July 30, 2001)

“The nature of the Zionist regime is aggressive and the arrival of Ariel Sharon in power has complicated the situation, but the intifada is the countdown for the destruction of Israel.”
- Abdel Halim Khaddam, Vice-President of Syria
(Agence France Presse, July 25, 2001)

“All spears should be directed at the Jews, at the enemies of Allah, the nation that was cursed in Allah’s book. Allah has described them as apes and pigs... We blow them up in Hadera, we blow them up in Tel Aviv and in Netanya… until the Jew will hide behind a stone or a tree, and the stone or the tree will say: Oh Muslim, Oh servant of Allah, a Jew is hiding behind me, come kill him.”
- Sheikh Ibrahim Madhi, Palestinian Authority cleric
(Palestinian Authority Television, August 3, 2001)

“... we believe that one of these days, we will enter Jerusalem as conquerors, enter Jaffa as conquerors, enter Haifa as conquerors, enter Ramle and Lod as conquerors… we are convinced that our dead go to Paradise, while the dead of the Jews go to Hell… Oh Allah, show the Jews a black day… Oh Allah, annihilate the Jews and their supporters… Oh Allah, raise the flag of Jihad across the land…”
- Sheikh Ibrahim Madhi, Palestinian Authority cleric
(Palestinian Authority Television, April 12, 2002)

“If they [Jews] all gather in Israel, it will save us the trouble of going after them worldwide.”
- Sheikh Hassan Nasrallah, Hezbollah leader
(_Daily Star_, Lebanon, October 23, 2002)

“[The Jews] are accursed in heaven and on earth. They are accursed from the day the human race was created and from the day their mothers bore them… These accursed ones are a catastrophe for the human race. They are the virus of the generation, doomed to a life of humiliation and wretchedness… they are the plague of the generation and the bacterium of all time… Thus, the Jews are accursed - the Jews of our time, those who preceded them and those who will come after them, if any Jews come after them. With regard to the fraud of the Holocaust… I, personally and in light of this imaginary tale, complain to Hitler, even saying to him from the bottom of my heart, ‘If only you had done it, brother, if only it had really happened, so that the world could sigh in relief…’”
- Egyptian government newspaper
(_Al-Akhbar_, Egypt, April 29, 2002)

“As for the bomb being chemical and poisonous, that was an invention by the evil Jordanian intelligence... God knows that should we - and we ask God to shortly empower us to - possess that kind of bomb, we would not hesitate one second to use it on Israeli cities.”
- Abu Musab al-Zarqawi, Jordanian terrorist leader
(_Washington Post_, September 27, 2004)

“... the Jews are a virus resembling AIDS, from which the entire world suffers… the Jews were behind all the civil strife in this world. The Jews are behind the suffering of the nations… The day will come when we will rule Britain and the entire world – except for the Jews. The Jews will not enjoy a life of tranquility under our rule, because they are treacherous by nature, as they have been throughout history… The stones and trees will want the Muslims to finish off every Jew.”
- Sheikh Ibrahim Mudeiris, Palestinian Authority cleric
(Palestinian Authority Television, May 13, 2005)

“Allah’s promise and the Prophet’s prophecy of our victory in Palestine over the Jews and over the oppressive Zionists has begun to come true... Before Israel dies, it must be humiliated and degraded. Allah willing, before they die, they will experience humiliation and degradation every day... Allah willing, we will make them lose their eyesight, we will make them lose their brains.”
- Khaled Mashal, Hamas leader
(Al-Jazeera TV, February 3, 2006)

“My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but Allah, we will chase you everywhere! We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no blood better than the blood of Jews. We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children’s thirst with your blood.”
- Hamas broadcast
(_Jerusalem Post_, February 17, 2006)

“Israel should be wiped from the face of the earth. It is an animal state that recognises no human worth. It is a cancer that should be eradicated.”
- Ghazi Hamad, Hamas spokesman
(BBC, November 8, 2006)

“Israel is weaker than a spider web. The future of Israel is death and perdition... Our martyrs inscribed in blood during the July-August war: Death to Israel.”
- Sheikh Hassan Nasrallah
(Al-Manar TV, January 30, 2007)

“Rest assured that the day the American forces leave Iraq, the Israelis will leave the region along with them... This is because the annihilation of the Zionist regime has begun... The moment they leave Iraq, you, the Muslims of the world, can walk into Palestine, because Israel will no longer exist.”
- Abdallah Safialdeen, Hezbollah representative in Iran
(Channel 4, Iranian TV, March 4, 2007)

“Oh Allah, vanquish the Jews and their supporters. Oh Allah, vanquish the Americans and their supporters. Oh Allah, count their numbers, and kill them all, down to the very last one.”
- Ahmad Bahr, Palestinian Legislative Council acting speaker
(Sudan TV, April 13, 2007)

“The Prophet of Allah has promised us that the Jews will gather in Palestine, and that the Muslims will fight them, and totally kill them.”
- Muhammad Nimr al-Zaghmout, head of the Palestinian Islamic Council in Lebanon
(Al-Kawthar TV, May 15, 2007)

“By Allah, we will not be satisfied even if all the Jews are killed.”
- Dr. Walid Al-Rashudi, Department of Islamic Studies, King Saud University, Saudi Arabia
(Al-Aqsa TV, February 29, 2008)

“The treacherous Zionist enemy will never permit us to lessen our revenge towards him or stray from our confrontation against him, until he is wiped off this land, which is saturated with the blood of the martyrs.”
- Ahmad Dahbour, Palestinian Authority propagandist
(_Jerusalem Post_, March 23, 2008)

“Strike the interests of Jews and Americans, and all those who wield aggression against the Muslims. Today no one can say that we are battling the Jews in Palestine alone.”
- Ayman al-Zawahiri, al-Qaeda leader
(Associated Press, March 24, 2008)

“The PLO... has not changed its platform even one iota... the Israeli ideology will collapse in its entirety, and we will begin to progress with our own ideology, Allah willing, and drive them out of all of Palestine.”
- Abbas Zaki, Palestinian Authority representative in Lebanon
(NBN TV, April 9, 2008) 

“I am optimistic that within ten years, Israel will come to its end.” 
- Riyad Nasan al-Agha, Syrian Minister of Culture 
(Al-Hiwar TV, April 19, 2008) 

“Now more than ever I tell you – we will never recognize Israel... We will form the Palestinian state on all of Palestine’s territories and the sun of liberty will burn the Zionists.” 
- Mahmoud al-Zahar, Hamas leader in Gaza 
(UPI, May 14, 2008) 

Understanding the Arab-Israeli Conflict


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > jew cannot even board a plane that might land in Saudi Arabia. I don't know a single jew born in the islamo Nazi cesspit in which my husband was born who
> ...



maybe you should have continued raping your daughter, Nazi pig----better luck next time


----------



## Sally (Apr 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



When I saw Gaza George's comment, I thought that if there really was such a thing as reincarnation, he would make it his business to push himself harder in his new life to make something of himself so that he wouldn't be needing a scapegoat on which to blame his failures.  Maybe he would come back as an ant and accomplish something because ants are hard workers.  However, chances are he would come back as the same lazy bum as he is now.

12 Life Lessons From Tiny Ants


----------



## Sally (Apr 21, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Eagle, it is quite apparent that Gaza George is mentally ill. He probably spent all his grownup years muttering about the "greedy" Jews in the Los Angeles area holding him back; and now that he has a forum to write about them, he finds it convenient to use the Palestinian Arabs as his pawns to continue his fight against those "greedy Jews"
> ...



Are we back to greedy Jews again, Gaza George?  Gaza George thinks the Jews of Los Angeles are to blame for the poor conditions in his life when in actuality he never tried to make something of himself.  He wanted others to pay the tab instead of making the effort to get ahead.  I guess the way his life has gone on has made him mentally unbalanced, and that is why you see him going crazy on this forum.  Just be happy, Gaza George, that it is also the Jewish taxpayers along with other tax payers who are making it possible for you to live in a subsidized apartment instead of living under a bridge like you did previously.  Go contact that psychiatrist via your computer and see if she can help you get over your hatred of the Jews.  I would imagine that Medicare and Medical (for poor people) will cover her bill.


----------



## skye (Apr 21, 2015)

I stand with Israel!

who am I going to stand with

the  Middle Ages Islamics ???

nope

I stand with Israel.


----------



## Sally (Apr 21, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Tut, tut, Billy Boy, since Gaza George posted these quotes that he got from a hate site, he and of course you now being buddies can show us some legitimate sites where all these quotes are mentioned.  As I said previously, since the Jew haters have dug up these quotes time and time again throughout the years, a poster did visit the Haaretz office when visiting Israel and asked them if they ever published that first quote.  They looked through their archives and said that they never published that.  Meanwhile, don't forget to find a couple of women so that you and Gaza George can go on a double date this weekend.  Perhaps the date should take place in Gaza George's apartment in front of his computer where you all can research these quotes and pull up some legitimate sites.  Afterward, the four of you can find a little cafe that  caters to the El Salvadorans and Guatemalans in the neighborhood so you can have a taste of the neighborhood flavor.
> ...



If the base was still open at Long Beach, I would suggest that since the Commissary was set across the street from the main base, you could park your jalopy and ask the customers waiting in line to get in what they thought.  However, since it is now closed, why not take a nice ride up the coast to Port Hueneme and ask the men in their vehicles turning into the base what they think about this.  It will probably be an eye opener for you.

By the way, you must think plenty of the viewers are that stupid that they don't realize that you have gotten most of your stuff about the Israel/Palestine conflict from the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  We have heard the same stuff throughout the years from those with the same mindset as you.


----------



## Sally (Apr 21, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



They will be dragging up this stuff even when they land up in a nursing home.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2015)

Sally said:


> If the base was still open at Long Beach, I would suggest that since the Commissary was set across the street from the main base, you could park your jalopy and ask the customers waiting in line to get in what they thought.  However, since it is now closed, why not take a nice ride up the coast to Port Hueneme and ask the men in their vehicles turning into the base what they think about this.  It will probably be an eye opener for you.
> 
> By the way, you must think plenty of the viewers are that stupid that they don't realize that you have gotten most of your stuff about the Israel/Palestine conflict from the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  We have heard the same stuff throughout the years from those with the same mindset as you.


You don't think people seeing your little dumbass smear campaigns can't tell you have no argument whatsoever?

As for the sites I use, you're saying the UN, ICRC, AI, FBI, Haaretz are _"Islamo hate sites"?  _Stupid little valley girl gets dumber by the day.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > If the base was still open at Long Beach, I would suggest that since the Commissary was set across the street from the main base, you could park your jalopy and ask the customers waiting in line to get in what they thought.  However, since it is now closed, why not take a nice ride up the coast to Port Hueneme and ask the men in their vehicles turning into the base what they think about this.  It will probably be an eye opener for you.
> ...


I don't think that Dildo likes your analysis, Sally...


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 22, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > jew cannot even board a plane that might land in Saudi Arabia. I don't know a single jew born in the islamo Nazi cesspit in which my husband was born who
> ...


Jerusalem, the capital of isreal, doesnt exist in poland.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 22, 2015)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 22, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Jerusalem, the capital of isreal, doesnt exist in poland







Jerusalem belongs to the world.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> maybe you should have continued raping your daughter, Nazi pig----better luck next time








Keep MOOOing for JOOOOOs, Whore.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 22, 2015)

Of course I stand with Israel. We know how the story ends.


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



My quotes all have references. But I am aware that the truth hurts you Georgie boy


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Jerusalem, the capital of isreal, doesnt exist in poland
> ...



Even Abbas can dream !


----------



## Sally (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > If the base was still open at Long Beach, I would suggest that since the Commissary was set across the street from the main base, you could park your jalopy and ask the customers waiting in line to get in what they thought.  However, since it is now closed, why not take a nice ride up the coast to Port Hueneme and ask the men in their vehicles turning into the base what they think about this.  It will probably be an eye opener for you.
> ...



The dumb one here is you, Billy Boy, and don't think that many of the viewers overlook what you are.  Now drive up to Port Hueneme and ask the Naval personnel what they think.  I assure you that they are not thinking the same as you are since they have other things on their mind.  If the old jalopy can't make it up the coast, see if you can find some retired Naval personnel in the supermarket you use.  Long Beach was a big Navy town so there are probably loads of retirees down there.

Since you have crawled out of the woodwork just like the other cockroaches here, do you have anything you want to tell us about what is happening in the other Middle East countries?  At least try to fake it that you actually are interested in the area as you are now on this Middle East forum.  It is quite evident that if the Jews were involved in these other countries, then you would be on your high horse about this, blaming them for something or other.


----------



## Sally (Apr 22, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




And here I was going to share with the sot an old Egyptian cure for one of his hangovers.

How Ancient Egyptians Used To Cure Hangovers?


----------



## 50_RiaL (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes, I stand with Israel.  Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2015)

Sally said:


> The dumb one here is you, Billy Boy, and don't think that many of the viewers overlook what you are.  Now drive up to Port Hueneme and ask the Naval personnel what they think.  I assure you that they are not thinking the same as you are since they have other things on their mind.  If the old jalopy can't make it up the coast, see if you can find some retired Naval personnel in the supermarket you use.  Long Beach was a big Navy town so there are probably loads of retirees down there.
> 
> Since you have crawled out of the woodwork just like the other cockroaches here, do you have anything you want to tell us about what is happening in the other Middle East countries?  At least try to fake it that you actually are interested in the area as you are now on this Middle East forum.  It is quite evident that if the Jews were involved in these other countries, then you would be on your high horse about this, blaming them for something or other.


Since you're into meeting sailors, why don't you go meet the men of the USS Liberty and tell them how you support the people that tried to kill them?


----------



## Sally (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > The dumb one here is you, Billy Boy, and don't think that many of the viewers overlook what you are.  Now drive up to Port Hueneme and ask the Naval personnel what they think.  I assure you that they are not thinking the same as you are since they have other things on their mind.  If the old jalopy can't make it up the coast, see if you can find some retired Naval personnel in the supermarket you use.  Long Beach was a big Navy town so there are probably loads of retirees down there.
> ...



Yessir, Billy Boy will  still be talking about the Liberty when he is residing in a nursing home.  Now that your crawled out of your hole, have you anything to report to us as to what is going on in places like Syria, Iraq, Iran, the Emirates, Bahrain, etc.  Fake it, Billy Boy, that you are interested in the entire Middle East area.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 23, 2015)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Of course I stand with Israel. We know how the story ends.


You're right.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 23, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I stand with Israel. We know how the story ends.
> ...


What does this have to do with Israel?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 23, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> What does this have to do with Israel?


*You're asking what role apartheid plays in Israel?
*
“In the Occupied Palestinian Territories, cruel methods are employed to ‘exhaust’ the communities, exploit and subjugate them, make life so unbearable that Palestinians will leave or communities be destroyed, including evidence of ethnic cleansing methods, and evidence of intention *to destroy the population at least in part (i.e. genocide)*.”

“(Israel practices) mass arbitrary arrests, systematic ill treatment and return to torture methods prohibited by the 1999 Israeli High Court decision.”

Defining Apartheid Israel s Record The Electronic Intifada


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 24, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > What does this have to do with Israel?
> ...


Nothing to do with africa.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 24, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Nothing to do with africa.




No, but what else does one expect from stupid little Nazi children who use as their source a website named after a campaign to try to slaughter any Jew possible?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 24, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Nothing to do with africa.


Everything to do with apartheid.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 24, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> No, but what else does one expect from stupid little Nazi children who use as their source a website named after a campaign to try to slaughter any Jew possible?


*Got a link for your "slaughter" slander?*
“Since 1967, Israel has been responsible for establishing, financing and protecting illegal Jewish colonies (settlements) in the West Bank and Gaza. Initially the program of creeping illegal annexation was pursued by means of requisitioning and Israel justified occupation of Palestinian land on security grounds. 

"Settlements have expanded considerably since the start of the Oslo peace process, and have continued to expand since the start of the Second Intifada. Israel has built in the Occupied Territories a vast road system, which by-passes Palestinian population centres and enables Colonial ‘settlers’ and military forces protecting them to move freely and speedily, as opposed to Palestinians, through the West Bank. 

"To achieve this, 160,000 dunums of land were requisitioned, much of it under cultivation by Palestinian farmers. 

"Moreover, Palestinian homes continue to be demolished without compensation for the purpose of constructing this network of bypass roads. 

"These roads prevent the expansion of Palestinian villages and undermine the economic development of Palestinians by restricting Palestinian movement and impeding the flow of commerce and workers from one Palestinian area to another.” (Right to freedom of movement and residence)

Defining Apartheid Israel s Record The Electronic Intifada


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 24, 2015)

EI.............figures


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 24, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> EI.............figures


*Figures you can't refute any content*
“(Israel conducts) military attacks on civilians, including those amounting to grave breaches of the Fourth Geneva Convention (namely war crimes) and systematic gross violations of human rights and humanitarian law. Evidence of systematic ethnic cleansing methods and the intention to destroy at least in part the population (i.e. genocide). Heavy weaponry normally used in full combat warfare is being used against a Palestinian civilian population in situations where there is no military or security need (including civilians in homes, schools, workplaces, hospitals, field clinics, ambulances). A disproportionate number of women and children have been killed and injured, as have clearly-marked medical personnel, human rights defenders and journalists have also been attacked. Crimes perpetrated by Israelis against Palestinians are usually inadequately investigated or prosecuted, and there is a bias in sentencing of Palestinians. Military courts apply the ‘justice’ in the OPTs and do not comply with fair trial standards.”
Defining Apartheid Israel s Record The Electronic Intifada


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2015)

OP- Not with lying RW Israelis...just like like lying, chickenhawk, racist RW Americans...usually ARE RW Americans.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> OP- Not with lying RW Israelis...just like like lying, chickenhawk, racist RW Americans...usually ARE RW Americans.



I understand then that you support a Terrorist Supporting Country over our true Ally Israel.

Already knew that about you...................Mr. fanatical Liberal...............as your elected Chump sells them down the river with a deal that deserved to be deposited in the toilet.

That will put you down as against Israel..................Your outnumbered Mr. Liberal.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > OP- Not with lying RW Israelis...just like like lying, chickenhawk, racist RW Americans...usually ARE RW Americans.
> ...


 The hell I am, hater dupe. Stop forcing countries into corners and demonizing them. Only RW US and Israeli RW a-holes and hater dupes like you are against the Iran deal. Thanks for wrecking the world in every possible way, now let the adults fix your disasters.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


BS.......................Which is exactly why you wouldn't vote on it as a treaty.........................So you changed the rules with the help of dumb ass GOP idiots.......................To turn the vote to the opposite of what it is supposed to be under the Constitution....................

You don't have the support of the people.........and you sure as hell didn't have the votes to PASS IT NORMALLY.................So you cheat and change the fing rules because that is what scum do.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 3, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> OP- Not with lying RW Israelis...just like like lying, chickenhawk, racist RW Americans...usually ARE RW Americans.


I'll take a Right-Wing Nutter with some balls, any day, over a Left-Wing Nutter who throws-up his hands, offers his backside to The Enemy, and plays Surrender Monkey.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 3, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


There's that stupid, asinine, fifth-grader _Hater-Dupe_ horseshit again.

And, when it comes to fixing disasters, most Left-Wing Nutters couldn't find their own asses in a well-lit room surrounded by mirrors, much less serve-up Real World Solutions.

Solutions that don't involve playing Cheese-Eating Surrender-Monkey, anyway.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> 
> Fitting now that deal is struck with Iran.........................
> 
> WHAT SAY YOU.....................DO YOU STAND WITH ISRAEL?????????????



I used to. Just changed my vote to 'no' though. I don't stand with nations, individuals sure. But nations in my opinion are all selfish, greedy, convinced of their own superiority and rights above everyone else. As such don't deserve to be supported.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


 When the hell did treaties or whatever get voted on? You people won't vote for ANYTHING, even your own ideas. You're a brainwashed disgrace lol.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > OP- Not with lying RW Israelis...just like like lying, chickenhawk, racist RW Americans...usually ARE RW Americans.
> ...


 I know, ya brainwashed hater dupe. You'll never learn, ugly American cold war dinosaur. Thanks for the stupidest wars EVER, and the incredible idiocy that allowed 9/11. That's you morons all the way...


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I Stand with Israel.....................Do you stand with Israel...........................
> ...


And then there's centrist, moderate, "LW" countries looking for peace and prosperity, not greedy nationalist, lying RW ones who cause all the trouble. Like the RW a-holes in Iran, US, Israel, Al Quaeda and ISIS, Russia, and Nazi Germany for that matter...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 3, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



US is the biggest single threat to global peace there's ever been.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2015)

I'll go with Nazi Germany and Japan lol. The GOP since then lol...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2015)

Isn't Franko Cute when he's mad........................


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 3, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> I'll go with Nazi Germany and Japan lol. The GOP since then lol...


Isn't it time for you to go out and play in traffic or sumfin'?


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Isn't Franko Cute when he's mad........................


He's a funny little pekkerwood, isn't he?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2015)

lol hardly means mad, chumps...you're always 100% wrong and misinformed lol...


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2015)

OP- Everybody's with Israel, just not with THEIR RW a-holes and dupes...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Franko Cute when he's mad........................
> ...


Yes he is.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Majority of Americans are against the Iran deal, so are their representatives in the house and senate, including many Democratic leaders, dipweed. However, we have a fascist in the White House who has decided to go around the will of his own people.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> OP- Everybody's with Israel, just not with THEIR RW a-holes and dupes...



Franco thinks everybody is a mad leftist like him. Ha ha ha.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2015)

I was speaking of the world beside you brainwashed functional morons- UK, France, Russia, Germany, China, etc etc etc.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2015)

No you weren't. Put on your big boy pants and admit that most Americans want congress to reject the deal.  You and the whacko we have in office are not representative of America. 

August 3, 2015 - American Voters Oppose Iran Deal 2-1, Quinnipiac University National Poll Finds

American voters oppose Iran deal 2-1

Poll: Most Americans want Congress to reject Iran deal - CNNPolitics.com

The NYT's attempt to blame the Jews for the majority against the Iran nuclear deal

*POLL: AMERICANS DEMAND CONGRESSIONAL VOTE ON IRAN DEAL; MAJORITY OPPOSES PRESIDENTIAL VETO

CNN Poll: Majority Of Americans Want A Congressional Thumbs Down On Iran Deal*

CNN downplays poll showing majority oppose Obama’s Iran nuke deal


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 26, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> [QUOTE="eots, post: 11120348, member: 3851




You have a chemical imbalance in your brain involving serotonin and dopamine which is quite obviously not being treated.  You are also uneducated, lacking any real knowledge of the world. As a result of your psychosis, your abject ignorance, and your exposure to the internet, your resulting world view has been skewed by all the conspiracy sites designed to take advantage of the psychotic and the ignorant to the point you are little more than a useful idiot for those who have designed them.

It's pretty laughable how the mentally ill look for conspiracies everywhere but the ones actually influencing them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



well since someone clicked a like on just recently for this old post that just shows what a true brainwashed sheep on you are,the only conspiracy THEORY is yours that we elect these people and that there is a difference int he two parties and that the mossad,CIA and FBI are not evil organizations. thats a great THEORY of yours sheep.

Love how you play dodgeball and ignore FACTS that true juduism jewish people see how corrupt their government is and dismiss it as conspiracy theory because you are afraid to deal with the truth you have been brainwashed.  only problem mr idiot,i have posted a video here before of thousands of those judusim people that have spoken out against the atrocities of israeal.

you are the one that goes by theories mr idiot,not me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="eots, post: 11120348, member: 3851
> ...








[/QUOTE]

yeah just like mr idiot and all the other israel dupes,they cover their ears and close their eyes and refuse to look at the evidence only seeing what they want to see because they have these conspiracy THEORIES that  Isreal has a lot of nice good caring people in the government because they  worship what the idiot box in the living room tells them and the lamestream media in all the newspapers as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > He's probably already there.................If he's American............then he's a traitor....................
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>



yes lets stand with two governments that go around starting wars with other countries and murdering innocent civilians.

the OP and the rest of the Israeli apologists on here  seriously believe the united states is a free country and has free elections and our government is looking out for us,and like the sheep they are,will continue to put their hand over their heart and sing the national anthem and believe that propaganda piece the land of the free they sing  too ignorant to understand that the reality is they live in the land of the oppressed.

that they are worshipping a murderous government when they sing the national anthem since the government is controlled by the CIA and they are doing the same thing with Isreal hanging their flag as well worshipping the murderous mossad. cheers to the OP and the rest of the Israeli sheep dupes.stand with those two murderous governments.


----------



## jillian (Oct 26, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> I'll stand on it, as we put it back where it belongs, in the history books.  Does that count?



sorry jews offend you.

tough.


----------



## jillian (Oct 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Israelis aren't the ones starting wars.

but as usual, you're full of it. *shrug*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks like the yes votes outweigh the No votes here............

Appears most don't give a shit what those against Israel think.

Too bad.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


no surprise a zionist jew who loves murderers.

I always knew he had special connections since he cant act worth a shit.Hollywood is controlled by the zionist jews so its no wonder a guy who cant act worth a shit is in hollywood making major big time bucks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2015)

jillian said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


says the little girl  who runs off when cornered with videos full of pesky facts she cannot refute  or take a look at since she can never admit when she is wrong and always had to neg rep people to feel good about herself knowing she cant stand toe to toe in a debate.

oh and i have seen many people say the same thing about you as well how you always childishly neg repped people instead of trying to refute facts the fact you knew you could not always having to run off with your tail between your legs.

you are one of the sheep i was talking about who wont stop listening to what the CIA controlled media newspapers tell you.

keep on dreaming living in fantasyland that our government is looking out for you and the CIA and FBI are not evil organizations and that you freely elect the POTUS and that Israel does not murder innocent civilains.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2015)

jillian said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > I'll stand on it, as we put it back where it belongs, in the history books.  Does that count?
> ...


 
sorry to see you are too ignorant to understand zionist jews are murderers.

Oh and something else,I dont know about him,but i have a high opinion of juduism jews because they are good people who understand how evil and corrupt their government and the mossad  is and they dont cover their ears and close their eyes to how evil the zionists jews are because unlike you,they are not cowards afraid to look at the truth.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Preacher (Oct 26, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


He's a jew what do you expect?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 26, 2015)

Odium said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Sally (Oct 26, 2015)

montelatici said:


>



Let's here from a Muslim his impressions of Israel.

A Muslim in a Jewish Land


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2015)

montelatici said:


>


2014: The Year of the Christian Genocide - Breitbart

*The year 2014 saw more global persecution of Christians than any other year in recent history, and can only be compared to the first centuries when Christians were hunted down as criminals in the Roman Empire. The policy of the Emperor Diocletian, in fact, who reigned from 284-305AD, was remarkably similar to that taken by the Islamic State and Boko Haram: “Convert or die.”*
A look around the globe reveals an unprecedented pattern of persecution that has shifted from isolated incidents of hostility to a systematic campaign to exterminate Christians in places where they have lived peacefully for centuries.

From the kidnapped school girls and massacres in Nigeria and the displacement of thousands in the Central African Republic, to the believers arrested for having a Bible study in Central Asia, to Meriam Ibrahim being sentenced to death in Sudan, to the ISIS slaughters, to the couple burned alive for blasphemy and hundreds of girls kidnapped in Pakistan, Christians throughout the world saw a major escalation in persecution in 2014.

The _Jerusalem Post_ has spoken of “the religious cleansing of Middle East Christians” and noted that “anti-Christian violence in 2014 saw a transformation from under-told news coverage, to routine reports of radical Islamists seeking to obliterate Christianity’s presence.”

Nina Shea, director of the Hudson Institute’s Center for Religious Freedom, said that “persecution” no longer adequately describes the treatment of Christians in a growing number of Muslim areas. “Religious cleansing, a type of cultural genocide, which is a crime against humanity, is the more accurate description,” she said. “This is now occurring in Iraq, Syria, parts of Nigeria, Egypt, Sudan, Somalia and Pakistan.”


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 26, 2015)

Why can't Israel stand on its own? 

Oh that's right - they're Jews.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 26, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Why can't Israel stand on its own?
> 
> Oh that's right - they're Jews.



Why can't America exist without India?
Oh, that's right - All Indians are GENIUSES.

Why can't America exist without China?
Oh, that's right - Cheaper crap.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 26, 2015)

End the illegal European occupation of indigenous native American and Latino lands in North America!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


>


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


>


There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Nah, just proved that you are a fraud who has nothing but lies.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Nah, just proved that you are a fraud that has nothing but lies.


Are you saying they are not put in jail for throwing stones?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, just proved that you are a fraud that has nothing but lies.
> ...


Achmed the Bigmouth with the low IQ strikes again! Are you saying that Palestinian animals who throw rocks with intent to do bodily harm shouldn't be thrown in jail?



*Legal status*

In the United States, rock-throwing could be a felony[14][15] and rock-throwers could face criminal charges, dependent on the circumstances that may include second degree murder,[16] aggravated assault, throwing a missile into an occupied vehicle, criminal possession of a weapon, reckless endangerment of life, and aggravated assault with a lethal weapon.[10][17][18] Punishment upon conviction varies as with all punishments for all crimes. A Florida judge sentenced a teenager to serve life in prison for throwing rocks at cars.[16] A New England judge, ruling on teenagers convicted of throwing stones at passing trains, at windows, resulting in eye injuries to passengers, sentenced them to be kept in an eye-injury ward of a hospital for two weeks with their eyes bandaged, in order to make them understand the consequence of their delinquency.[19] Rock throwers can be charged, tried and convicted even when no injuries or damage result.[20]
In Great Britain, expansive legislation on public disorder introduced in 1986 allows stone throwers to be sentenced on average to 3.5 years in prison if the criminal justice system can prove that the action took place in a riot.[21]
Under Australian law, rock throwers can be sentenced to up to 5 years in prison, under American law they can receive very long sentences and even be sentenced to life in prison.[16][22][23] Under American law, individuals who were part of a group engaged in rock-throwing can be convicted and imprisoned even if they did not personally throw any missiles.[24][25]
In New Zealand, individuals who throw rocks at cars can serve 14 years for endangering transport.[26]
In Vietnam, youths convicted of "vandalism and battery" for throwing stones at vehicles have been imprisoned.[27]
In Turkey the Islamic Justice and Development Party (AKP) introduced a range of legal measures criminalizing both Kurdishpolitical claims and protest activities by the Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK). The harsh sentences handed down against stone throwing children (_taş atan çocuklar_) led to a public outcry and to an amendment reducing the length of the sentences on the grounds that it was inappropriate from ‘a criminal justice point of view’.[28]
*Legal status*


*In the United States individuals throwing rocks at another person can be arrested and charged with assault, criminal mischief and disorderly conduct.[56] As a 15-year-old, actor Mark Wahlberg was charged in 2 separate incidents of throwing rocks and shouting racial epithets at African-American children*.[57]
*United States - Mexico*
Rock-throwers on the Mexican side of the border between the United States and Mexico frequently target United States Border Patrol officers with barrages of rocks to prevent them from apprehending individuals illegally crossing the border, particularly smugglers moving illegal drugs or illegal migrants across the border.[58] Between 2010 and 2014 Border Patrol agents were assaulted with rocks 1,700 times, they fired weapons at rock throwers 43 times, resulting in 10 deaths.[59] *Border Patrol agents are permitted to respond to rock-throwers with lethal weapons, although as of 2014 policy is that they should attempt to avoid finding themselves in situations where responding to rock-throwing with lethal force becomes necessary.*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2015)

Gee I wonder where Achmed the bigmouth ran off to?  All that time the troll spent altering that image and I proved to him that in places like the US, police officers are allowed to respond to rock throwers with lethal weapons.  Does he think that these depraved Palestinian animals are somehow above all civilized norms?


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, just proved that you are a fraud that has nothing but lies.
> ...


Sokutionm dont throw stones. 
Probkem solved.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Sokutionm dont throw stones.


Said Goliath to David.


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 27, 2015)

gotta check my spelling better when I'm on tablet.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sokutionm dont throw stones.
> ...



Biblical references? Ha ha ha.  I thought you didn't care what the Bible said, if you did, then you'd know that both the Old and New Testaments AND the Koran state that the land belongs to the Jews, DUMBASS.  Stop shoving your hoof in your mouth, Achmed the Bigmouth with low IQ.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Biblical references? Ha ha ha.  I thought you didn't care what the Bible said, if you did, then you'd know that both the Old and New Testaments AND the Koran state that the land belongs to the Jews, DUMBASS.  Stop shoving your hoof in your mouth, Achmed the Bigmouth with low IQ.


That has nothing to do with what I said.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> gotta check my spelling better when I'm on tablet.


Actually, I liked the way you spelled it better.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Biblical references? Ha ha ha.  I thought you didn't care what the Bible said, if you did, then you'd know that both the Old and New Testaments AND the Koran state that the land belongs to the Jews, DUMBASS.  Stop shoving your hoof in your mouth, Achmed the Bigmouth with low IQ.
> ...


Actually dipshit, that has everything to do with it, you mentioned that David threw stones too, and I drew your attention to the rest what it says in the  Bible. After all, David did grow up to be KING OF ISRAEL.....you MORON.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Not on Billo's web site.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Actually dipshit, that has everything to do with it, you mentioned that David threw stones too, and I drew your attention to the rest what it says in the  Bible. After all, David did grow up to be KING OF ISRAEL.....you MORON.


So what are you saying, that some stone-throwing Palestinian kid will be the future King of Israel?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Actually dipshit, that has everything to do with it, you mentioned that David threw stones too, and I drew your attention to the rest what it says in the  Bible. After all, David did grow up to be KING OF ISRAEL.....you MORON.
> ...



Ha ha ha ha ha. Is that what you sumized? The next King of Israel will be a Jew, according to the Old and New Testaments. Not some Pali Muslim terrorist savage. Stay off the Hashish, bigmouth.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



You mean this one? www.KKK.com , or www.I'm-a-Muslim-moron.com?  I wonder where bigmouth gets all the latest info on the Paleshitians.  Oh wait, what was I thinking, I forgot, it's www.globalcomposte.com!


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Actually dipshit, that has everything to do with it, you mentioned that David threw stones too, and I drew your attention to the rest what it says in the  Bible. After all, David did grow up to be KING OF ISRAEL.....you MORON.
> ...


I believe david and goliath is proof that stones are dangerous weapons. wield a dangerous weapon against an Israelite, you die or go to jail. Personally I would shoot first.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 28, 2015)

This represented the beginning of the end of white-rule in South Africa. After the white police shot young rock throwers in South Africa, the world began turning against them.  That will also happen to the Israelis.  Killing rock throwers was deemed murder in 1986 when the white South Africans were doing the murdering and it is deemed murder today when the Jews are doing the murdering.  Jews don't get a pass.

"JOHANNESBURG, South Africa — Rock-throwing students clashed with police today at the University of Witwatersrand after a meeting called to protest violence in the black township of Soweto in which at least 21 people were killed and 98 injured."

Rock-Throwing Students Protest Soweto Violence


----------



## Roudy (Oct 28, 2015)

Only a dumbass terrorist worshiping retard would defend throwing rocks at civilians or law enforcement and expect no consequences in return.  In most civilized countries like the US you will either go to prison for criminal assault, or law enforcement has the right to fire back with lethal weapons.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Only a dumbass terrorist worshiping retard would defend throwing rocks at civilians or law enforcement and expect no consequences in return.  In most civilized countries like the US you will either go to prison for criminal assault, or law enforcement has the right to fire back with lethal weapons.



In civilized countries, child rock throwers are not shot.  Only in places like Apartheid South Africa and Apartheid Israel was/is that the customary behavior of the security forces. And, the point being, shooting rock throwing children was the beginning of the end of Apartheid in South Africa and it is the beginning of the end of Apartheid Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Only a dumbass terrorist worshiping retard would defend throwing rocks at civilians or law enforcement and expect no consequences in return.  In most civilized countries like the US you will either go to prison for criminal assault, or law enforcement has the right to fire back with lethal weapons.
> ...



Bzzz wrong again, Achmed.  Actually Israel treats the rock throwing Palestinian terrorist savages better than most civilized countries.  Like I said, _*only a dumbass terrorist worshiping retard would defend throwing rocks at civilians or law enforcement and expect no consequences in return*_ :

*Legal status*

_*In the United States, rock-throwing could be a felony[14][15] and rock-throwers could face criminal charges, dependent on the circumstances that may include second degree murder,[16] aggravated assault, criminal possession of a weapon, reckless endangerment of life, and aggravated assault with a lethal weapon.*_[10][17][18] Punishment upon conviction varies as with all punishments for all crimes. A Florida judge sentenced a teenager to serve life in prison for throwing rocks at cars.[16] A New England judge, ruling on teenagers convicted of throwing stones at passing trains, at windows, resulting in eye injuries to passengers, sentenced them to be kept in an eye-injury ward of a hospital for two weeks with their eyes bandaged, in order to make them understand the consequence of their delinquency.[19] Rock throwers can be charged, tried and convicted even when no injuries or damage result.[20]
_*In Great Britain, expansive legislation on public disorder introduced in 1986 allows stone throwers to be sentenced on average to 3.5 years in prison if the criminal justice system can prove that the action took place in a riot.[21]*_
_*Under Australian law, rock throwers can be sentenced to up to 5 years in prison, under American law they can receive very long sentences and even be sentenced to life in prison.[16][22][23] Under American law, individuals who were part of a group engaged in rock-throwing can be convicted and imprisoned even if they did not personally throw any missiles.[24][25]*_
In New Zealand, individuals who throw rocks at cars can serve 14 years for endangering transport.[26]
In Vietnam, youths convicted of "vandalism and battery" for throwing stones at vehicles have been imprisoned.[27]
In Turkey the Islamic Justice and Development Party (AKP) introduced a range of legal measures criminalizing both Kurdishpolitical claims and protest activities by the Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK). The harsh sentences handed down against stone throwing children (_taş atan çocuklar_) led to a public outcry and to an amendment reducing the length of the sentences on the grounds that it was inappropriate from ‘a criminal justice point of view’.[28]
*Legal status*


*In the United States individuals throwing rocks at another person can be arrested and charged with assault, criminal mischief and disorderly conduct.[56] As a 15-year-old, actor Mark Wahlberg was charged in 2 separate incidents of throwing rocks and shouting racial epithets at African-American children*.[57]
*United States - Mexico*

Rock-throwers on the Mexican side of the border between the United States and Mexico frequently target United States Border Patrol officers with barrages of rocks to prevent them from apprehending individuals illegally crossing the border, particularly smugglers moving illegal drugs or illegal migrants across the border.[58] Between 2010 and 2014 Border Patrol agents were assaulted with rocks 1,700 times, they fired weapons at rock throwers 43 times, resulting in 10 deaths.[59] *Border Patrol agents are permitted to respond to rock-throwers with lethal weapons, although as of 2014 policy is that they should attempt to avoid finding themselves in situations where responding to rock-throwing with lethal force becomes necessary.*


----------



## montelatici (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for making my point, only Mexico shoots at child rock throwers like the child murdering Israelis do.

By the way large and colored print does not hide your lying.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> I believe david and goliath is proof that stones are dangerous weapons.


Why?  Were they at Altamont?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bzzz wrong again, Achmed.  Actually Israel treats the rock throwing Palestinian terrorist savages better than most civilized countries.  Like I said, _*only a dumbass terrorist worshiping retard would defend throwing rocks at civilians or law enforcement and expect no consequences in return*_ :
> 
> *Legal status*
> 
> ...


Uh oh, *Monte* musta struck a nerve; *Roufti* breaks out the
*BIG WORDS!*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Thanks for making my point, only Mexico shoots at child rock throwers like the child murdering Israelis do.
> 
> By the way large and colored print does not hide your lying.


Hah?  Go get your eyes examined Achmed.  Those are US border patrols using deadly force at Mexican rock throwers.  And in the US, UK, Australia, New Zaeland and many other countries, rock throwing is considered deadly assault and a criminal felony.

Thanks for proving you are a rabid Jew hating moron with reading comprehension problems.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bzzz wrong again, Achmed.  Actually Israel treats the rock throwing Palestinian terrorist savages better than most civilized countries.  Like I said, _*only a dumbass terrorist worshiping retard would defend throwing rocks at civilians or law enforcement and expect no consequences in return*_ :
> ...



Aha, but those big words demolished your claims as well, *BIG* *MOUTH*.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 28, 2015)

Have you noticed how Dildo the big mouth and Achmed Monte run off as soon as their lies and propaganda are exposed?! 

They want their rock throwing terrorist savages to be treated like heros!


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Have you noticed how Dildo the big mouth and Achmed Monte run off as soon as their lies and propaganda are exposed?!
> 
> They want their rock throwing terrorist savages to be treated like heros!



All they have to do is edit their own Arab sites and link to it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Have you noticed how Dildo the big mouth and Achmed Monte run off as soon as their lies and propaganda are exposed?!
> 
> They want their rock throwing terrorist savages to be treated like heros!


People don't run from clowns.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> All they have to do is edit their own Arab sites and link to it.


And all you and big mouth do is call people jew haters because you're too pussy to be responsible adults.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Aha, but those big words demolished your claims as well, *BIG* *MOUTH*.


Trying to act like *RoccoR-lite*, doesn't demolish a god-damn thing.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Aha, but those big words demolished your claims as well, *BIG* *MOUTH*.
> ...



Awww, how cute. Wanna cry some more why Israel throws your beloved rock throwing Pali Nazi terrorists in jail?  Maybe they should shoot their asses like they do here in the US.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > All they have to do is edit their own Arab sites and link to it.
> ...



Damn, what a whiner.  FYI Achmed the bigmouth sissy boy, the topic was how bad you Muslims treat Christians and why Palestinians should be allowed to hurl rocks at people while in other countries they are put in prison or killed by law enforcement.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed how Dildo the big mouth and Achmed Monte run off as soon as their lies and propaganda are exposed?!
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Damn, what a whiner.  FYI Achmed the bigmouth sissy boy, the topic was how bad you Muslims treat Christians and why Palestinians should be allowed to hurl rocks at people while in other countries they are put in prison or killed by law enforcement.


Wrong.  The topic is _*"Do you stand with Israel.......yes or no?"*_

However, in your case, its more like,_* "Are you on your knees for Israel?"*_

Because if there's one thing the Israeli's like more than hummus, _*it's a Roudy rectum!*_


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, what a whiner.  FYI Achmed the bigmouth sissy boy, the topic was how bad you Muslims treat Christians and why Palestinians should be allowed to hurl rocks at people while in other countries they are put in prison or killed by law enforcement.
> ...



Yes, but then you brought up rock throwing, remember that, you big mouthed asshole?  

Don't cry for me, Palestina!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yes, but then you brought up rock throwing, remember that, you big mouthed asshole?
> 
> Don't cry for me, Palestina!


Wrong again.  That sidebar started when another poster brought up David and Goliath. 

Or are you going to argue David wasn't a stone thrower?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

As a side note, 71% of those polled on this site do stand with Israel, which is close to where the American public stands.

Sucks to be a Pali Nazi terrorist supporter in the US of A doesn't it?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but then you brought up rock throwing, remember that, you big mouthed asshole?
> ...


Actually you brought up David, put the bottle down you moron. And I reminded you what the Bible says about Israel and that David was the King of Israel.  You are pathetic.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> And I reminded you what the Bible says about Israel and that David was the King of Israel.


Wow, the guy who complained of Syria news knows just one thing: Israel, Israel, Israel.






So what does the Bible say, my friend? That only one out of 100 Israeli rulers are good guys?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And I reminded you what the Bible says about Israel and that David was the King of Israel.
> ...



Bullshit! But...the Bible does say that Damascus will be destroyed, and it looks like we're heading that way, Mr I love genocidal dictator Assad, Assad, Assad, and more Assad 24/7. Ha ha ha.

*Isaiah 17:1-14 ESV / 40 *
An oracle concerning Damascus. Behold, Damascus will cease to be a city and will become a heap of ruins. 

*Isaiah 17:1 ESV / 31 *
An oracle concerning Damascus. Behold, Damascus will cease to be a city and will become a heap of ruins.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> As a side note, 71% of those polled on this site do stand with Israel, which is close to where the American public stands.
> 
> Sucks to be a Pali Nazi terrorist supporter in the US of A doesn't it?



Americans have been brainwashed.  90% of the rest of the world stands with the Palestinians.  And U.S. support for Israel is waning as normal Jews have discovered.

"*We are lifelong Zionists.* Like other progressive Jews, our support for Israel has been founded on two convictions: first, that a state was necessary to protect our people from future disaster; and second, that any Jewish state would be democratic, embracing the values of universal human rights that many took as a lesson of the Holocaust. Undemocratic measures undertaken in pursuit of Israel’s survival, such as the occupation of the West Bank and Gaza and the denial of basic rights to Palestinians living there, were understood to be temporary.

*But we must face reality: The occupation has become permanent. *

*As happened in the cases of Rhodesia and South Africa, Israel’s permanent subjugation of Palestinians will inevitably isolate it from Western democracies. *Not only is European support for Israel waning, but also *U.S. public opinion — once seemingly rock solid — has begun to shift as well, especially among millennials. *International pariah status is hardly a recipe for Israel’s survival."

We are lifelong Zionists. Here’s why we’ve chosen to boycott Israel.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


In another words you say that the terrorism is God´s and not the fucking ape´s work?
That´s bullshit!

Furthermore, the Bible is not a bunch of seeds for people to pick these out they like. I ain´t religious but/and I think this is the best answer for you:

Jerusalem's Fall Confirmed
…30"Indeed the sons of Israel and the sons of Judah have been doing only evil in My sight from their youth; for the sons of Israel have been only provoking Me to anger by the work of their hands," declares the LORD. 31"Indeed this city has been to Me a provocation of My anger and My wrath from the day that they built it, even to this day, so that it should be removed from before My face, 32because of all the evil of the sons of Israel and the sons of Judah which they have done to provoke Me to anger-- they, their kings, their leaders, their priests, their prophets, the men of Judah and the inhabitants of Jerusalem.…
http://biblehub.com/jeremiah/32-31.html


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You're forgetting that the Messiah in both the OT and NT comes back to save ZION aka Jerusalem, you fucking ignorant moron.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > As a side note, 71% of those polled on this site do stand with Israel, which is close to where the American public stands.
> ...



You live in the US, Achmed.  Big deal there are plenty of Arabs who also support Israel.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I really think now that you are a pseudo-religious moron who takes from religions what he likes. In Christianity, the Armageddon will start with the re-arrival of Jesus. He will take those with him, who deserve to enter heaven according to Christianity. The bitter rest will be nuked, survivors will die a bad cancer death. Moreover, those who rejected Jesus as their Messiah will not enter heaven, no matter how they behaved on earth.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Coming of the Messiah is an Old Testament concept which does not require Armageddon, you ignorant moron.  Both Messiahs however do come to save souls and destroy the enemies of Zion, aka your beloved genocidal Assad.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Wouldn´t those both Messiahs get into trouble with each other over competence disputes?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## montelatici (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I am shocked that the Christian Messiah will come amidst chaos and destruction...So...Roman!


----------



## Votto (Oct 29, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> What are the Jews offering to sway my opinion?



A free Bibbi phone.

Put Moonglow down for support for Israel.  It works every time.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 29, 2015)

Christ which means Messiah in Greek (Ο Χριστός)
has already come.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Christ which means Messiah in Greek (Ο Χριστός)
> has already come.



Oh boy!  Here we go again...What Hebrew word does Messiah come from and what is the concept of the word?
HINT: The word Messiah is COMPLETLEY misused by the Church because by the time TNT came around Jews would have nothing to so with helping the Romans put it together.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



It is one Messiah that's coming, you idiot, the NT Messiah is basically the same as the OT except the NT is returning, and is son of God as opposed to son of Man.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Christ which means Messiah in Greek (Ο Χριστός)
> has already come.


That's what Christianity says.  Damn, you're a genius aren't you Achmed?  Ha ha ha.  OMG.

By the way Messiah comes from the Hebrew word, Mashiah.  The OT was translated from Hebrew into Greek..


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



To a serious student to Mesorah, that's not quite correct.
Let Monty answer as he doesn't know squat about how The RCC screwed up such a simple word.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 29, 2015)

Well, we Christians don't really give a shit what you Jews believe.   
We are of the New Covenant.  And, messiah means the anointed one.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


conversion from Catholicism to Islam didn't go well.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Well, we Christians don't really give a shit what you Jews believe.
> We are of the New Covenant.  And, messiah means the anointed one.



That's better.
Now, using the absurd story that occurred in TNT, supply the tactical of how Yeshua was anointed.
It's an absolutely hilarious scenario that could NEVER ever happen.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 29, 2015)

When did I say messiah was not a word in Hebrew?  I simply said that Christ means messiah in Greek.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 29, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


there could not be a more backwards representation.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Well, we Christians don't really give a shit what you Jews believe.
> We are of the New Covenant.  And, messiah means the anointed one.


Speak for yourself, Achmed.  Unless you are referring to those voices in your head, nobody believes you represent "Christians".


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> When did I say messiah was not a word in Hebrew?  I simply said that Christ means messiah in Greek.



It was mistranslated as Messiah because the supposed authors of TNT were uneducated and DIDN'T know what the word meant.
The word Messiah has NO inherent meaning.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I am a practicing Roman Catholic asshole. And have the same disdain for Islam and Judaism.  Both absurd cults.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



If you follow the TNT, there's NOTHING to practice.
TRCC created times and rituals that your Scripture says you should have no respect for.
Do you believe TRCC overrides your Scripture?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Look, we get it, you are a messed up nutjob who hates Jews and that's why you want Israel destroyed.  Stop pretending like you "care for Christians" because nobody is falling for it.  You hate Jews more than you care for anything.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Let's take him for his word: "I am a practicing Roman Catholic ASSHOLE".


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Well, we Christians don't really give a shit what you Jews believe.
> We are of the New Covenant.  And, messiah means the anointed one.



"We Christians don't really give a shit what you Jews believe..."  That has to be the most "Christian" statement, don't you think?  

Achmed Monte puts his hoof in his mouth again! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Sally (Oct 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


>




Gee whiz, and here my husband was once in a Muslim country in the Middle East years ago where he happened to see the people were protesting something or other.  Tanks were called in; and regardless that the children and women were placed in front with the men firing over their heads, those manning those tanks didn't care and started mowing everyone down.

However, the dynamic duo of Haniya and Mr. Saleem just love pulling up that one particular cartoon.  How many times is it now, Mr. Saleem?  Are you keeping count? Meanwhile, as we are posting on this forum, some place in the Muslim world adults who are so "fond" of children are  busy enticing young people to become suicide bombers.


----------



## Sally (Oct 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > As a side note, 71% of those polled on this site do stand with Israel, which is close to where the American public stands.
> ...




Yes, Haniya and Mr. Saleem (the dynamic duo of boiler rooms), everyone just loves you Muslims.  Not taking away from the peaceful Muslims who just want to lead their lives in peace, but people all over the world are waking up to the savages among those who practice Islam and they don't like what they see.  I am willing to bet that if citizens of many countries, such as England and France, were able to speak privately without fear of being accused of Islamphobic, they would tell the questioners that they are not happy with the Muslims living in their midst.  There used to be an old message board with lots of British posters, and they certainly were not happy with what was going on in their country.

http://www.barenakedislam.com/2015/...h-in-the-streets-against-the-muslim-invasion/


I suggest that  these "lifelong Zionists" (who will soon be featured on many of the NeoNazi/IslamoFascist hate sites just like those few Jews who visit their friendly Ayatollahs in Iran)) listen to this cleric.  Perhaps they can convince him to be a more peaceful fellow.

Hamas Cleric Vows: We Won't Leave a Single Jew, Dead or Alive

Yes, the dynamic duo of Haniya and Mr. Saleem are too busy with their Free Palestine group and the enormous time on forums trying to get their  message across that the Israelis are bad bad, bad.  At the same time, it is convenient  for them to overlook the throat slittings, the beheadings, the stonings and raping of women, the forced conversions, the kidnappings and  enslaving, etc. done by Muslims.


----------



## Sally (Oct 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Gosh, I hope you don't tell your friend Happily Married Muslim Couple what you think of his or her religion.  That friendship would surely go down the tubes.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

"I am a practicing Roman Catholic asshole"

Couldn't have described himself any better.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You mean he / she / it is romantically involved with a Palestinian Moooslem, like Penepoop?  Makes sense now.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Its you who claimed its two. Who am I discussing with? A fucking baby?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 30, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Two different versions, moron.  One derived from the other. Did you even graduate from middle school?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You said literally: "both Messiahs"


----------



## Roudy (Oct 30, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yes, idiot, we are comparing both Messiah's, the one in the OT and the one in the NT.  Hard to understand eh?  Ha ha ha. You must have been an honor student at the University of Stupidity.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 30, 2015)

There is only one Messiah.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> There is only one Messiah.


Moshiach is any person capable of bringing the Jewish nation back to the spiritual status of deserving the rebuilding of the Holy Temple.
Since the ONLY definition of a Moshiach is from TJS, I challenge anyone to refute that definition without using a blatant misquote from TNT.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 30, 2015)

There is only one Messiah.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> There is only one Messiah.


Keep convincing yourself and hating everyone who disagrees with you.
The RCC did a good job of cherry picking TNT verses and ensuring that no one reads the original.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 30, 2015)

No need to convince myself.  I don't hate those that disagree with me regarding Christianity, it's their problem.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 30, 2015)

Well according to what you said before you're a "practicing Roman Catholic asshole" who "doesn't give a shit what Jews say".

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 30, 2015)

If you're really drunk it can be up to three or four Messiahs.  With tequila you can get five Messiahs.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> It is one Messiah that's coming, you idiot, the NT Messiah is basically the same as the OT except the NT is returning, and is son of God as opposed to son of Man.


I wouldn't be talking about the Messiah, if I was you.  Because when HE does return, HE's gonna *FUCK* *YOU* *UP!*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 30, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > It is one Messiah that's coming, you idiot, the NT Messiah is basically the same as the OT except the NT is returning, and is son of God as opposed to son of Man.
> ...



First thing he'll do is destroy the enemies of the Jewish people and Zion. That's you, *BIG MOUTH.*


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> First thing he'll do is destroy the enemies of the Jewish people and Zion. That's you, *BIG MOUTH.*


Do you think the Messiah talks the way you do?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 30, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > First thing he'll do is destroy the enemies of the Jewish people and Zion. That's you, *BIG MOUTH.*
> ...



No.  But I do know what the Bible says about what he'll do to Jew and Zion haters like you, *BIG* *MOUTH.*


----------



## Sally (Oct 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Roudy, you mean you missed the names of the friends on that Page that was quickly locked up.  I don't remember the names of the friends except the one with the Happily Married Muslim Couple handle.  Who could forget that one???


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2015)

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Looks like I missed that one, including its stench.


----------

